# Bhagats Of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji



## Astroboy

A Brief Introduction on
Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia


"Aayoo sunan paren ko Bani"
The mortal has come to this world to hear and utter the Guru's word.

"Bhagats of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji" aims to provide a detailed narration of the lives of 15 Bhagats whose compositions are included in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. The contents are based on Vaaran Bhai Gurdas Ji (translation by Giani Hazara Singh and Bhai Vir Singh Ji), Sri Guru Granth Katha Sagar by Pandit Narain Singh, Bhagat Maal, Gurbani De Bhagat Sangkhep Jiwan by Singh Sahib Gyiani Bhai Mani Singh Ji and the Bhagats of the Guru Granth Sahib by Pashaura Singh, Oxford University Press, and Encyclopedia of Sikhism.


----------



## Astroboy

BHAGAT TRILOCHAN JI

Bhagat Trilochan was born in 1267 at village Barsi, district Sholapur in Maharashtra. He belonged to the Vaish caste. He heard about the fame of Bhagat Namdev Ji and reached Narsi Bamni for an audience with him. In his very first meeting, he requested Bhagat Namdev Ji to give him a glimpse of the Almighty. Bhagat Namdev Ji said to Bhagat Trilochan Ji in reply, "You shall also have the sight of Almighty if you contemplate on Him with devotionwhile working with your hands and legs at the same time." However Bhagat Trilochan Ji persuaded Bhagat Namdev Ji to bless him with His glimpse. Bhagat Namdev Ji humbly pleaded to Almighty to fulfill Bhagat Trilochan's request. Bhagat Trilochan Ji adopted Bhagat Namdev Ji as his Guru. Bhagat Trilochan Ji returned to his village and started serving every mendicant who came his way. The company of the holy men liberated him of desire for worldly materials and the fear of death. This resulted in him having glimpses of the Almighty around him.


----------



## Saint Soldier

Sat shri akal,
dear namjap ji a Hindu enemy of mine alleged that Bhagat Dhanna was an idol worshiper is that true?


----------



## Astroboy

There are two versions about this matter. One argues that blind faith is different from idol worship. And another version directs us to Bhagat Dhanna Ji's bani and asks where is it written anything about an idol ?
Both versions do not support the idol worship.

See this video clip for motivation : YouTube - Bhagat Dhanna Jatt - Thakur eats food and works in farms


----------



## Saint Soldier

Sat shri akal,
oh so it means Bhagat Dhanna ji was not an idol worshiper. people some times convert personal opinions into facts.:yes: tahnk you namjap ji


----------



## spnadmin

Saint Soldier said:


> Sat shri akal,
> oh so it means Bhagat Dhanna ji was not an idol worshiper. people some times convert personal opinions into facts.:yes: tahnk you namjap ji



Saint Solioer ji

More and more, and for reasons I do not understand, that there are a lot of people that will twist almost anything about Sikhism and the Holy Granth to suit their purposes.  Just a little reading and it should become clear why Bhagat Dhanna's Bani is included in the Guru Granth, and why it does not support idol worship. Too bad you were badgered on this point. :hmm:


----------



## Astroboy

BHAGAT DHANNA JI

In 1416, some 53 years before the parkash of Guru Nanak Dev Ji, Dhanna Ji was born in the Dhuan village near Mumbai to a Jatt family. His parents were very poor farmers.

At a very young age, Dhanna Ji was asked to take care of the family's buffaloes. He worked very hard herding the buffaloes daily.

Outside the village, there was a temple with _murthis_ or statues of deities. Villagers used to stop by in the morning to pay respect to the deities and give food and other offerings. However, these were used by the temple's Brahmin priests or _pandit_ for his own consumption.

*Almighty's Worship*

Everyday, Dhanna Ji used to observe a pandit called Pandit Tirlochan (don't confuse it with Bhagat Trilochan) rendering his prayer services, ringing the bell, bathing the statues of deities and performing various rituals for the villagers who came to pray. 

One day, Dhanna Ji asked the pandit for an explanation of the rituals, the answer of which, are narrated by Bhai Gurdas Ji in Vaar 10 Pauri 13, as follows:-

ਬਾਮ੍ਹਣੁ ਪੂਜੈ ਦੇਵਤੇ ਧੰਨਾ ਗਊ ਚਰਾਵਣਿ ਆਵੈ । 
baamhanu poojai dayvatay dhannaa gaoo charaavani aavai|
A brahman would worship gods (in the form of stone idols) where Dhanna used to graze his cow.

  ਧੰਨੈ ਡਿਠਾ ਚਲਿਤੁ ਏਹੁ ਪੂਛੈ ਬਾਮ੍ਹਣੁ ਆਖਿ ਸੁਣਾਵੈ । 
dhannai ditdaa chalitu ayhu poochhai baamhanu aakhi sunaavai|
On seeing his worship, Dhanna asked the brahman what he was doing.

  ਠਾਕੁਰ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰੇ ਜੋ ਇਛੈ ਸੋਈ ਫਲੁ ਪਾਵੈ । 
tdaakur dee sayvaa karay jo ichhai soee dhalu paavai|
“Service to the Thakur (God) gives the desired fruit,” replied the brahman.

  ਧੰਨਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਜੋਦੜੀ ਮੈ ਭਿ ਦੇਹ ਇਕ ਜੇ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੈ । 
dhannaa karadaa jodarhee mai bhi dayh ik jay tudhu bhaavai|
Dhanna requested, “O brahman, if you agree kindly give one to me.”

 ਪਥਰੁ ਇਕੁ ਲਪੇਟਿ ਕਰਿ ਦੇ ਧੰਨੈ ਨੋ ਗੈਲ ਛੁਡਾਵੈ । 
padaru iku|apayti kari day dhannai no gail chhudaavai|
The brahman rolled a stone, gave it to Dhanna and thus got rid of him.

  ਠਾਕੁਰ ਨੋ ਨ੍ਹਾਵਾਲਿ ਕੈ ਛਾਹਿ ਰੋਟੀ ਲੈ ਭੋਗੁ ਚੜ੍ਹਾਵੈ । 
tdaakur no nhaavaali kai chhaahi rotee|ai bhogu charhhaavai|
Dhanna bathed the Thakur and offered him bread and buttermilk.

  ਹਥਿ ਜੋੜਿ ਮਿਨਤਿ ਕਰੈ ਪੈਰੀ ਪੈ ਪੈ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਮਨਾਵੈ । 
hadi jorhi minati karai pairee pai pai bahutu manaavai|
With folded hands and falling at the feet of the stone he begged for his service to be accepted.

  ਹਉ ਭੀ ਮੁਹੁ ਨ ਜੁਠਾਲਸਾਂ ਤੂ ਰੁਠਾ ਮੈ ਕਿਹੁ ਨ ਸੁਖਾਵੈ । 
hau bhee muhu n jutdaalasaan too rutdaa mai kihu n sukhaavai|
Dhanna said, “I will also not eat because how can I be happy if you are annoyed.”

  ਗੋਸਾਈ ਪਰਤਖਿ ਹੋਇ ਰੋਟੀ ਖਾਹਿ ਛਾਹਿ ਮੁਹਿ ਲਾਵੈ । 
gosaaee paratakhi hoi rotee khaahi chhaahi muhi|aavai|
(Seeing his true and loving devotion) God was forced to appear and eat his bread and buttermilk.

  ਭੋਲਾ ਭਾਉ ਗੋਬਿੰਦੁ ਮਿਲਾਵੈ ॥੧੩॥ 
bholaa bhaau gobindu milaavai ॥13॥
In fact, innocence like that of Dhanna makes the sight of the Lord available.


----------



## Astroboy

Dhanna Ji, requested the priest to give him one of the (salgram) statues so that he may do his own prayers. In his innocent mind, he felt that by pleasing the Almighty, he would be able to ask for blessings to ease his poverty.

The pandit replied, "The Almighty will not be pleased with you. For one, you are a Jatt. Jatts are not capable of performing ritual prayers or worship and neither does a Jatt have the right to keep the deity. Secondly, you are uneducated. An uneducated man represents the birth of a buffalo. Thirdly, the Almighty does not live anywhere else other than the temple. As such, do not argue, let the Brahmins carry out their responsibility of worship and you continue taking care of your farm.


----------



## Astroboy

The pandits used to touch the _murti's_ mouth with the food and then take it back home for their own meal. 

Innocent Dhanna did not know what the pandits did daily (typical idol worship). Dhanna, having complete faith within himself, believed that the offerings were indeed consumed by the _murthis_.

*Almighty's Glimpse*

Bhagat Dhanna fasted for 5 whole days without receiving the results as the Almighty did not appear. On the 6th day, observing Dhanna's strong faith and perseverance, the Almighty noted that Dhanna was indeed a true devotee. Letting him down would make the universe believe that prayers go unanswered and people might just abandon their prayers. 

Dhanna Ji continued to wait with his eyes focused on the murthi. Within the hour, Dhanna Ji has a vision of Almighty eating the bread with _makhan_ and drinking the _lassi_.
Dhanna Ji exclaimed, "My Almighty, you have come! You are eating my food!"

The Almighty ate the food and left very little of it as _seit parshad_ and then said, "Dhanna, you may request for something. I am pleased with you."

Dhanna clasped his hands in prayer and said:

ਧੰਨਾ  ॥ 
धंना ॥ 
Ḏẖannā. 
Dhannaa: 

ਗੋਪਾਲ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਆਰਤਾ  ॥ 
गोपाल तेरा आरता ॥ 
Gopāl ṯerā ārṯā. 
O Lord of the world, this is Your lamp-lit worship service. 

ਜੋ  ਜਨ  ਤੁਮਰੀ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਕਰੰਤੇ  ਤਿਨ  ਕੇ  ਕਾਜ  ਸਵਾਰਤਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जो जन तुमरी भगति करंते तिन के काज सवारता ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jo jan ṯumrī bẖagaṯ karanṯe ṯin ke kāj savāraṯā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
You are the Arranger of the affairs of those humble beings who perform Your devotional worship service. ||1||Pause|| 

ਦਾਲਿ  ਸੀਧਾ  ਮਾਗਉ  ਘੀਉ  ॥ 
दालि सीधा मागउ घीउ ॥ 
Ḏāl sīḏẖā māga▫o gẖī▫o. 
Lentils, flour and ghee - these things, I beg of You. 

ਹਮਰਾ  ਖੁਸੀ  ਕਰੈ  ਨਿਤ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
हमरा खुसी करै नित जीउ ॥ 
Hamrā kẖusī karai niṯ jī▫o. 
My mind shall ever be pleased. 

ਪਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀਆ  ਛਾਦਨੁ  ਨੀਕਾ  ॥ 
पन्हीआ छादनु नीका ॥ 
Panĥī▫ā cẖẖāḏan nīkā. 
Shoes, fine clothes, 

ਅਨਾਜੁ  ਮਗਉ  ਸਤ  ਸੀ  ਕਾ  ॥੧॥ 
अनाजु मगउ सत सी का ॥१॥ 
Anāj maga▫o saṯ sī kā. ||1|| 
and grain of seven kinds - I beg of You. ||1|| 

ਗਊ  ਭੈਸ  ਮਗਉ  ਲਾਵੇਰੀ  ॥ 
गऊ भैस मगउ लावेरी ॥ 
Ga▫ū bẖais maga▫o lāverī. 
A milk cow, and a water buffalo, I beg of You, 

ਇਕ  ਤਾਜਨਿ  ਤੁਰੀ  ਚੰਗੇਰੀ  ॥ 
इक ताजनि तुरी चंगेरी ॥ 
Ik ṯājan ṯurī cẖangerī. 
and a fine Turkestani horse. 

ਘਰ  ਕੀ  ਗੀਹਨਿ  ਚੰਗੀ  ॥ 
घर की गीहनि चंगी ॥ 
Gẖar kī gīhan cẖangī. 
A good wife to care for my home - 

ਜਨੁ  ਧੰਨਾ  ਲੇਵੈ  ਮੰਗੀ  ॥੨॥੪॥ 
जनु धंना लेवै मंगी ॥२॥४॥ 
Jan ḏẖannā levai mangī. ||2||4|| 
Your humble servant Dhanna begs for these things, Lord. ||2||4||


----------



## kiram

Thank you for sharing this Shabad namjap ji...


----------



## Astroboy

One day Bhagat Ji was passing by the temple where the Pandit Trilochan was performing his worship. Pandit stopped Bhagat Ji:

Pandit :   Dhanna, are you worshiping the salgram thakur ?

Dhanna:  Now I don't worship the salgram anymore. But for the first five days I was in pain as the Almighty refused to accept the food. I thought he was angry with me, therefore I fasted for 5 days as well. At last on the 6th day, the Almighty appeared before me and consumed the food. From that day onwards, the Almighty consumes food every morning and I finish the left over food of the Almighty. After breakfast the Almighty goes to graze the cows and in the mean time I stay back to do other work.

Pandit:    Are you sure the Almighty manifested from the salgram (stone) that I gave you? I have spent my entire life in the Almighty's worship but never before have I seen Him consuming the food physically. 

Dhanna:  (Surprised) You mean you never had the glimpse of Almighty? Then how do you feed the Almighty daily?

Pandit:    We Pandits usually pray and touch a bit of the food offered on the salgram (piece of stone) and consume the food ourselves. This is the practice from ages.

Dhanna:  I serve the Almighty and talk with Him all the time.Whenever I call upon Him, He is always there to listen and guide me. I see Him within the entire creation including you.


----------



## kiram

"Dhanna: I serve the Almighty and talk with Him all the time.Whenever I call upon Him, He is always there to listen and guide me. I see Him within the entire creation including you."


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

namjap said:


> BHAGAT TRILOCHAN JI
> 
> Bhagat Trilochan was born in 1267 at village Barsi, district Sholapur in Maharashtra. He belonged to the Vaish caste. He heard about the fame of Bhagat Namdev Ji and reached Narsi Bamni for an audience with him. In his very first meeting, he requested Bhagat Namdev Ji to give him a glimpse of the Almighty. Bhagat Namdev Ji said to Bhagat Trilochan Ji in reply, "You shall also have the sight of Almighty if you contemplate on Him with devotionwhile working with your hands and legs at the same time." However Bhagat Trilochan Ji persuaded Bhagat Namdev Ji to bless him with His glimpse. Bhagat Namdev Ji humbly pleaded to Almighty to fulfill Bhagat Trilochan's request. Bhagat Trilochan Ji adopted Bhagat Namdev Ji as his Guru. Bhagat Trilochan Ji returned to his village and started serving every mendicant who came his way. The company of the holy men liberated him of desire for worldly materials and the fear of death. This resulted in him having glimpses of the Almighty around him.



Guru Piayare Naamjapp Ji..
Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.

This story is one real jewel of wisdom. Almost everyone i meet wants to get a "glimpse" of the Almighty..in a few seconds after being persuaded to begin Naam japp/Gurbani Vichaar/AmrtiVela paath nitnem etc....even 60 and one 85 year old Gurbani student who joined my class to learn Gurbani and vichaar etc..wanted me to show him..."even for a just a second..what GURU JI..waheguru looks like.....looks like people NEVER CHANGE ??? Bhagat tarlochan ji also wanted to see GOD asap...

2. But what i disagree with is "mendicant".... First of all "POVERTY" is NOT a VIRTUE in Gurmatt. A Sikh of the GURU is a SARDAAR..a KING...becasue He serves the Sacha Patshah..King of Kings...Shaahna da Shenshah.....so being a mendicant is not necessarily "holiness"....a dirty scumbag of  a beggar is "despised" ???? becasue he wont engage in HONEST LABOUR and wants free food ??? Gurmatt stresses on Dassan nauhan dee kamii..Honest labour and sharing of its fruits..vehlarr "holy men" who do no work but feed off the labour of householders have no place in Gurmatt/Sikhi. ONLY "naam jamaii" MINUS hard work is a NO NO..and it is proven by the Farming work done by GURU NANAK JI SAHIB....and the other Guru Sahibs who also had work to sustain themsleves and DID NOT CONSUME free gifts ONLY. Many modern day "sants" have no such work and depend solely on sangat donations....these i despise as vehlarr thugghs.
Each genuine holy man follower of Guru nanak ji should have at least  a part time JOB that earns honest income for his daily needs...Bhagat Pooran Singh ji had a "job" as well.

Mnay Thanks for this uplifting series...as well as the Womderful shabads you have been putting up recently.....just continue to emphasise that "mere rote parrotting" wont help...each shabd requires love/devotion/pyaar/genuine shrdha...and most importantly GURU CANNOT BE "HURRIED"....to grant our requests !!! I personally can guarantee that GURU JI LISTENS...simply becasue i have the proof that HE DOES...and the one who reads and vichaars Gurbani as it is meant to be will also be HEARD and then he/she willget his/her personal PROOF as well. Tape Players/Cd Players/Dvd Players that play Gurbani Kirtan 24/7 remain Tape players/cd players/dvd players...NO MUKTEE..the Shabds bring JEEWAN MUKTEE ONLY to the genuine SIKHS.

Chardeekalla Jio


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Saint Soldier said:


> Sat shri akal,
> 
> Most of the stories by Bhai Gurdas are fairy tails:rofl!!:
> All the above examples that you have given show that Bhagat Dhanna was an idol worshiper and he even fasted man thats abusive.
> I don't consider any of the stories to be true. Bhagat Dhanna was chosen by Guru Nanak to be amongst other Bhagtas he must have exhibited some qualities because of which Guru Sahib selected him.
> I guess Bhai Gurudas will earn good  money as a bollywood story writer:rofl!!:



Read GURU ARJUN JI SAHIB's Gurbani in SGGS for the REAL story of Bhagat Dhanna Ji.
IN FACT GURU JI took the trouble to MENTION just about EVERY BHAGAT whose bani is inlcuded in the SGGS...AND YES>>>GURU JI TELLS US<<<<< that ALL the Bhagts attained SAINTHOOD through NAAM BHAGTEE. The menial Cobbler Ravidass became famous through the power of Naam Bhagtee...the Lowly weaver Kabir also became a hoisehold name due to Naam Bhagtee....and HEARING HOW THESE BHAGATS DID NAAM BHAGTEE.....DHANNA JI also began to do....*NAAM BHAGTEE*...declares GURU ARJUN JI.

Guur Arjun Ji makes no mention of any stone...round/square/smooth/saalgram..whatever.....No mention of any pandit brahmin whatever who owned the stone previously... blah blah blah...

WHY did GURU ARJUN JI write this particular shabad....PRECISELY because the Pandit/Brahmin Lobby had begun to spread THIS TALL TALE about the so called stone that  a Pandit gave to dhanna....see how "extremely valuable even a throw away discarded stone from a PANDIT can be ?? Even IF a Pandit discards a useless stone..it has the power to bring forth the "bhagwaan" ???? Thats how powerful a Brahmin really is....If you still doubt..READ the Puranas..the Mahabharta..the Ramayan...SEE how even the "Bhagwaans" Krishan Raam etc ALSO have to BOW to the "pandiots/Rishis...clean their Ashrams..sweep their compounds...go BEG food for them........ FIRST and Foremost...before even their "Bhagwaanness" can be established...IN this world the *PANDIDIOTS *RULE...bhagwaans and bhagats come second....

Still dont beleive it...then READ Bhgat DHANNA JIS OWN Shabds in the SGGS. Find any that confirms the idle-stone theory ??  NONE...ZILCH...WHY didnt Dhanna Ji write a shabad about this all importnant STONE that made him see the Bhagwaan !! ????

2. It is a undeniable FACT that ONLY and ONLY the SGGS has escaped ADULTERATION due to the exteme hard abour done by GURU ARJUN JI SAHIB in METICULOUSLY numbering each and every couplet/shabad etc...so that NOT a word can be added/deleted without being found out....BIT ALL other works..and this inlcudes the Bhai gurdass Varaan ( see how unashamedly a FAKE 41st Vaar was SURREPTIOUSLY ADDED to the 40 Vaars of Bhai gurdass around 1900's )...are open to adulteration..additions  deletions..changes etc.

THUS ALL works MUST be judged at the TOUCHSTONE of sacred Gurbani of SGGS. Each must pass this Litmus TEST of GURBANI dee kaswattee te.:whisling:


----------



## Astroboy

Gyani Ji,

I'm glad you've involved yourself in this adventure because, yes, like sainty Ji, I too will have some queries from time to time. :yes: The following is a continuation of Bhagat Dhanna Ji.

*Continuation from Post #11*

Pandit   : Although I am physically close to Him, I am not close to him spiritually. Please request the Almighty to bless me with His glimpse as He never turns down the request of His beloved. I will only obtain the Almighty's glimpse upon your blessings as you are the beloved Bhagat of His. You are very great Dhanna, please bless me!

Dhanna  : Pandit Ji, let's go to the field now where the Almighty is gazing the cows and I will request Him to bless you His glimpse.

Both of them walked to the field where the Almighty was buzy gazing the cows. Bhagat Dhanna Ji asked the Pandit to look from a distance and said, "The Almighty is just in front there gazing the cows. Look! how handsome He is and the mind becomes calm upon looking at Him. He is more radiant than everything else."
Pandit could not see anything other than the cows roaming freely in the open field. He rubbed his eyes and focused on the direction showed by Bhagat Dhanna. After attempting for a while Pandit said, "I cannot see the Almighty. Will you please forward my request to him?"

Through Bhagat Dhanna Ji, the Almighty blessed Pandit Trilochan with His glimpse and this event became a turning point in the Pandit's life.

*The Last Days*

Bhagat Dhanna Ji lived a married life engrossed in meditation till his last breath.


----------



## Astroboy

namjap said:


> BHAGAT TRILOCHAN JI
> 
> Bhagat Trilochan was born in 1267 at village Barsi, district Sholapur in Maharashtra. He belonged to the Vaish caste. He heard about the fame of Bhagat Namdev Ji and reached Narsi Bamni for an audience with him. In his very first meeting, he requested Bhagat Namdev Ji to give him a glimpse of the Almighty. Bhagat Namdev Ji said to Bhagat Trilochan Ji in reply, "You shall also have the sight of Almighty if you contemplate on Him with devotionwhile working with your hands and legs at the same time." However Bhagat Trilochan Ji persuaded Bhagat Namdev Ji to bless him with His glimpse. Bhagat Namdev Ji humbly pleaded to Almighty to fulfill Bhagat Trilochan's request. Bhagat Trilochan Ji adopted Bhagat Namdev Ji as his Guru. Bhagat Trilochan Ji returned to his village and started serving every mendicant who came his way. The company of the holy men liberated him of desire for worldly materials and the fear of death. This resulted in him having glimpses of the Almighty around him.



*BHAGAT TRILOCHAN JI *continuation.........

With the passage of time, Bhagat Trilochan became very famous among the saints. One group of another was always present at his place. His wife has to cater to the increasing need for food brought about by daily increase in the number of visiting saints. One day Bhagat Trilochan Ji's wife told him that they need a servant to assist in the increased work load. Bhagat Trilochan Ji sensibly acknowledged this need and acted upon it immediately. On his way out of his house in search of a servant, surprisingly a child at the door in a worn-out shawl and broken shoe. Bhagat Ji inquired, "Where are you from? Who are your parents? Which town are you from?"
The servant child answered, "I don't have any parents and I don't belong to any town. I only stay with those whom my character becomes attuned to and I leave immediately once there is a conflict. 

Bhagat Ji asked, "How can there be a conflict?"
Child servant, "My daily consumption of food is approximately 4.5kg to 6.35 kg, therefore sometimes the house owner gets angry with my need for food. When this happens, I leave immediately. It is my responsibility to render services to all the four castes. I don't need anyone's help, because with a focused mind, I am able to complete everything although it requires various skills."


----------



## Astroboy

The child servant told Bhagat Trilochan that his name was Antarjami (also means the knower of all hearts).Before handing over the chores and duties to Antarjami, Bhagat Trilochan Ji told his wife:"Please do not say any unkind words to this new servant and feed him to his satisfaction, as much as he wants. Do not comment on his eating habits and do not tell anyone about it. Difficulties will come to the person who fusses about it."

............................................

Dear members, my imagination is already running wild on what will follow.
 :inca:Stay tuned!:happy:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

beautiful !!! and suspense !! I like it....:happy:


----------



## Astroboy

Saints continued to come and go, while Antarjami continued to serve them diligently. 
The saints were very pleased with Antarjami
and always praised him as a "bhagat" and "gurmukh'. 
These praises brought along with it praises for Trilochan Ji and thw whole town came to know about it. 
A year had passed since Antarjami came to Bhagat Trilochan. 
One day, Bhagat Ji's wife was chatting with her neighbor. 
Her neighbor asked, "Why do you look so depressed? 
Your face used to look so radiant but now you are starting to look pale. What is the matter?"
Trilochan's wife said, "I do not know where to start. 
I am growing old but the number of saints are growing.
 I have to continuously grind the grains for flour. And also, my servant..." 
She refrained herself from continuing further but her neighbour urged her to continue: 
"Why did you stop. Please tell me, at least you will feel better."
Reluctantly, Bhagat Trilochan's wife continued: "But, Trilochan Ji has warned me not to tell anyone about this,
 but because you are like a sister to me, I will tell you but you must not tell anyone.
 Our servant is a real glutton, he eats tirelessly and I just can't cope with my cooking for him day and night. 
My husband does not say anything to him. I am so fed up. To make matters worse, I am getting older. 
If everything in the house is consumed by the servant, what will we eat in our old age. 
When we are helpless and have no money in our old age, nobody will bother about us."
The neighbour added: "Bhagat Trilochan Ji is making a mistake; he should not employ such a servant.
 Chase him out of the house and replace him with someone else."

As Trilochan's wife was so engrossed in the conversation, she lost track of time and it was already 
late for her to cook dinner. She thought that the servant would have already started cooking.
 But the servant was "Antarjami" (knower of all hearts) as such he had knowledge of the whole conversation.
 He immediately left Trilochan Ji's house in accordance with his condition to Trilochan Ji. 
He left the doors ajar and the house unattended.
 He disappeared and returned to his original form - the Almighty Himself.
 For days, Trilochan Ji searched for the servant but in vain. 

One day while he was asleep, a voice cried: "Hey Trilochan, your servant, Antarjami 
was indeed "antarjami", the Almighty himself. He came to give you his glimpse (darshan). 
The Almighty came to you on the recommendation of Bhagat Namdev Ji."

Bhagat Trilochan Ji's hymn in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji explains:-

*ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਭਗਤਾਂ ਕੀ  ਤ੍ਰਿਲੋਚਨ * 
धनासरी बाणी भगतां की त्रिलोचन 
Ḏẖanāsrī baṇī bẖagṯāŉ kī Ŧrilocẖan 
Dhanaasaree, The Word Of Devotee Trilochan Jee: 

*ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ * 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

*ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਨਿੰਦਸਿ ਕਾਇ ਭੂਲੀ ਗਵਾਰੀ  ॥ * 
नाराइण निंदसि काइ भूली गवारी ॥ 
Nārā▫iṇ ninḏas kā▫e bẖūlī gavārī. 
Why do you slander the Lord? You are ignorant and deluded. 

*ਦੁਕ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਸੁਕ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਥਾਰੋ ਕਰਮੁ ਰੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ * 
दुक्रितु सुक्रितु थारो करमु री ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ḏukariṯ sukariṯ thāro karam rī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Pain and pleasure are the result of your own actions. ||1||Pause|| 

*ਸੰਕਰਾ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਬਸਤਾ ਸੁਰਸਰੀ ਇਸਨਾਨ ਰੇ  ॥* 
संकरा मसतकि बसता सुरसरी इसनान रे ॥ 
Sankrā masṯak basṯā sursarī isnān re. 
The moon dwells in Shiva's forehead; it takes its cleansing bath in the Ganges. 

*ਕੁਲ ਜਨ ਮਧੇ ਮਿਲ੍ਯ੍ਯਿ​*ੋ ਸਾਰਗ ਪਾਨ ਰੇ  ॥ * 
कुल जन मधे मिल्यि​*ो सारग पान रे ॥ 
Kul jan maḏẖe mili▫yo sārag pān re. 
Among the men of the moon's family, Krishna was born; 
*
ਕਰਮ ਕਰਿ ਕਲੰਕੁ ਮਫੀਟਸਿ ਰੀ  ॥੧॥ * 
करम करि कलंकु मफीटसि री ॥१॥ 
Karam kar kalank mafītas rī. ||1|| 
even so, the stains from its past actions remain on the moon's face. ||1|| 

*ਬਿਸ੍ਵ ਕਾ ਦੀਪਕੁ ਸ੍ਵਾਮੀ ਤਾ ਚੇ ਰੇ ਸੁਆਰਥੀ ਪੰਖੀ ਰਾਇ ਗਰੁੜ ਤਾ ਚੇ ਬਾਧਵਾ  ॥ * 
बिस्व का दीपकु स्वामी ता चे रे सुआरथी पंखी राइ गरुड़ ता चे बाधवा ॥ 
Bisav kā ḏīpak savāmī ṯā cẖe re su▫ārthī pankẖī rā▫e garuṛ ṯā cẖe bāḏẖvā. 
Aruna was a charioteer; his master was the sun, the lamp of the world. His brother was Garuda, the king of birds; 

*ਕਰਮ ਕਰਿ ਅਰੁਣ ਪਿੰਗੁਲਾ ਰੀ  ॥੨॥ * 
करम करि अरुण पिंगुला री ॥२॥ 
Karam kar aruṇ pingulā rī. ||2|| 
and yet, Aruna was made a cripple, because of the karma of his past actions. ||2|| 

*ਅਨਿਕ ਪਾਤਿਕ ਹਰਤਾ ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣ ਨਾਥੁ ਰੀ ਤੀਰਥਿ ਤੀਰਥਿ ਭ੍ਰਮਤਾ ਲਹੈ ਨ ਪਾਰੁ ਰੀ  ॥ * 
अनिक पातिक हरता त्रिभवण नाथु री तीरथि तीरथि भ्रमता लहै न पारु री ॥ 
Anik pāṯik harṯā ṯaribẖavaṇ nāth rī ṯirath ṯirath bẖarmaṯā lahai na pār rī. 
Shiva, the destroyer of countless sins, the Lord and Master of the three worlds,
 wandered from sacred shrine to sacred shrine; he never found an end to them. 

*ਕਰਮ ਕਰਿ ਕਪਾਲੁ ਮਫੀਟਸਿ ਰੀ  ॥੩॥ * 
करम करि कपालु मफीटसि री ॥३॥ 
Karam kar kapāl mafītas rī. ||3|| 
And yet, he could not erase the karma of cutting off Brahma's head. ||3|| 

*ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਸਸੀਅ ਧੇਨ ਲਛਿਮੀ ਕਲਪਤਰ ਸਿਖਰਿ ਸੁਨਾਗਰ ਨਦੀ ਚੇ ਨਾਥੰ  ॥ * 
अम्रित ससीअ धेन लछिमी कलपतर सिखरि सुनागर नदी चे नाथं ॥ 
Amriṯ sasī▫a ḏẖen lacẖẖimī kalpaṯar sikẖar sunāgar naḏī cẖe nāthaŉ. 
Through the nectar, the moon, the wish-fulfilling cow, Lakshmi, the miraculous tree of life,
 Sikhar the sun's horse, and Dhanavantar the wise physician - all arose from the ocean, the lord of rivers; 

*ਕਰਮ ਕਰਿ ਖਾਰੁ ਮਫੀਟਸਿ ਰੀ  ॥੪॥ * 
करम करि खारु मफीटसि री ॥४॥ 
Karam kar kẖār mafītas rī. ||4|| 
and yet, because of its karma, its saltiness has not left it. ||4|| 

*ਦਾਧੀਲੇ ਲੰਕਾ ਗੜੁ ਉਪਾੜੀਲੇ ਰਾਵਣ ਬਣੁ ਸਲਿ ਬਿਸਲਿ ਆਣਿ ਤੋਖੀਲੇ ਹਰੀ  ॥ * 
दाधीले लंका गड़ु उपाड़ीले रावण बणु सलि बिसलि आणि तोखीले हरी ॥ 
Ḏāḏẖīle lankā gaṛ upāṛīle rāvaṇ baṇ sal bisal āṇ ṯokẖīle harī. 
Hanuman burnt the fortress of Sri Lanka, uprooted the garden of Raawan, and brought
 healing herbs for the wounds of Lachhman, pleasing Lord Raamaa; 

*ਕਰਮ ਕਰਿ ਕਛਉਟੀ ਮਫੀਟਸਿ ਰੀ  ॥੫॥ * 
करम करि कछउटी मफीटसि री ॥५॥ 
Karam kar kacẖẖ▫utī mafītas rī. ||5|| 
and yet, because of his karma, he could not be rid of his loin cloth. ||5|| 

*ਪੂਰਬਲੋ ਕ੍ਰਿਤ ਕਰਮੁ ਨ ਮਿਟੈ ਰੀ ਘਰ ਗੇਹਣਿ ਤਾ ਚੇ ਮੋਹਿ ਜਾਪੀਅਲੇ ਰਾਮ ਚੇ ਨਾਮੰ  ॥ * 
पूरबलो क्रित करमु न मिटै री घर गेहणि ता चे मोहि जापीअले राम चे नामं ॥ 
Pūrbalo kiraṯ karam na mitai rī gẖar gehaṇ ṯā cẖe mohi jāpī▫ale rām cẖe nāmaŉ. 
The karma of past actions cannot be erased, O wife of my house; this is why 
I chant the Name of the Lord.

*ਬਦਤਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਲੋਚਨ ਰਾਮ ਜੀ  ॥੬॥੧॥ * 
बदति त्रिलोचन राम जी ॥६॥१॥ 
Baḏaṯ Ŧrilocẖan rām jī. ||6||1|| 
So prays Trilochan, Dear Lord. ||6||1||


----------



## Astroboy

Upon hearing Bhagat Trilochan's sermons in the hymn above, his wife understood that life's joys and pains are brought about by man performing misdeeds instead of singing the praises of God. Thereafter, she was in bliss. 

Many a time some hypocrite saint would come to Bhagat Trilochan. And Bhagat Trilochan would advice them:-

*ਗੂਜਰੀ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਲੋਚਨ ਜੀਉ ਕੇ ਪਦੇ ਘਰੁ  ੧ * 
गूजरी स्री त्रिलोचन जीउ के पदे घरु १ 
Gūjrī sarī Ŧrilocẖan jī▫o ke paḏe gẖar 1 
Goojaree, Padas Of Trilochan Jee, First House: 

*ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ * 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

*ਅੰਤਰੁ ਮਲਿ ਨਿਰਮਲੁ ਨਹੀ ਕੀਨਾ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਭੇਖ ਉਦਾਸੀ  ॥ * 
अंतरु मलि निरमलु नही कीना बाहरि भेख उदासी ॥ 
Anṯar mal nirmal nahī kīnā bāhar bẖekẖ uḏāsī. 
You have not cleansed the filth from within yourself, although outwardly, you wear the dress of a renunciate. 

*ਹਿਰਦੈ ਕਮਲੁ ਘਟਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਨ ਚੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ਕਾਹੇ ਭਇਆ ਸੰਨਿਆਸੀ  ॥੧॥ * 
हिरदै कमलु घटि ब्रहमु न चीन्हा काहे भइआ संनिआसी ॥१॥ 
Hirḏai kamal gẖat barahm na cẖīnĥā kāhe bẖa▫i▫ā sani▫āsī. ||1|| 
In the heart-lotus of your self, you have not recognized God - why have you become a Sannyaasee? ||1|| 
*
ਭਰਮੇ ਭੂਲੀ ਰੇ ਜੈ ਚੰਦਾ  ॥ * 
भरमे भूली रे जै चंदा ॥ 
Bẖarme bẖūlī re jai cẖanḏā. 
Deluded by doubt, O Jai Chand, 
*
ਨਹੀ ਨਹੀ ਚੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿਆ ਪਰਮਾਨੰਦਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ * 
नही नही चीन्हिआ परमानंदा ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Nahī nahī cẖīnĥi▫ā parmānanḏā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
you have not realized the Lord, the embodiment of supreme bliss. ||1||Pause|| 

*ਘਰਿ ਘਰਿ ਖਾਇਆ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਬਧਾਇਆ ਖਿੰਥਾ ਮੁੰਦਾ ਮਾਇਆ  ॥ * 
घरि घरि खाइआ पिंडु बधाइआ खिंथा मुंदा माइआ ॥ 
Gẖar gẖar kẖā▫i▫ā pind baḏẖā▫i▫ā kẖinthā munḏa mā▫i▫ā. 
You eat in each and every house, fattening your body; you wear the 
patched coat and the ear-rings of the beggar, for the sake of wealth. 
*
ਭੂਮਿ ਮਸਾਣ ਕੀ ਭਸਮ ਲਗਾਈ ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਤਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ  ॥੨॥ * 
भूमि मसाण की भसम लगाई गुर बिनु ततु न पाइआ ॥२॥ 
Bẖūm masāṇ kī bẖasam lagā▫ī gur bin ṯaṯ na pā▫i▫ā. ||2|| 
You apply the ashes of cremation to your body, but without a Guru, you have not found the essence of reality. ||2|| 

*ਕਾਇ ਜਪਹੁ ਰੇ ਕਾਇ ਤਪਹੁ ਰੇ ਕਾਇ ਬਿਲੋਵਹੁ ਪਾਣੀ  ॥ * 
काइ जपहु रे काइ तपहु रे काइ बिलोवहु पाणी ॥ 
Kā▫e japahu re kā▫e ṯaphu re kā▫e bilovahu pāṇī. 
Why bother to chant your spells? Why bother to practice austerities? Why bother to churn water? 

*ਲਖ ਚਉਰਾਸੀਹ ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ਉਪਾਈ ਸੋ ਸਿਮਰਹੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੀ  ॥੩॥ * 
लख चउरासीह जिन्हि उपाई सो सिमरहु निरबाणी ॥३॥ 
Lakẖ cẖa▫orāsīh jiniĥ upā▫ī so simrahu nirbāṇī. ||3|| 
Meditate on the Lord of Nirvaanaa, who has created the 8.4 million species of beings. ||3|| 
*
ਕਾਇ ਕਮੰਡਲੁ ਕਾਪੜੀਆ ਰੇ ਅਠਸਠਿ ਕਾਇ ਫਿਰਾਹੀ  ॥ * 
काइ कमंडलु कापड़ीआ रे अठसठि काइ फिराही ॥ 
Kā▫e kamandal kāpṛī▫ā re aṯẖsaṯẖ kā▫e firā▫ī. 
Why bother to carry the water-pot, O saffron-robed Yogi? Why bother to visit the sixty-eight holy places of pilgrimage? 
*
ਬਦਤਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਲੋਚਨੁ ਸੁਨੁ ਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਕਣ ਬਿਨੁ ਗਾਹੁ ਕਿ ਪਾਹੀ  ॥੪॥੧॥ * 
बदति त्रिलोचनु सुनु रे प्राणी कण बिनु गाहु कि पाही ॥४॥१॥ 
Baḏaṯ Ŧrilocẖan sun re parāṇī kaṇ bin gāhu kė pāhī. ||4||1|| 
Says Trilochan, listen, mortal: you have no corn - what are you trying to thresh? ||4||1||


----------



## Astroboy

After he had gained divine knowledge, 
Bhagat Trilochan would tell anyone who 
ask for a remedy for their sufferings :-


*ਗੂਜਰੀ  ॥ *
गूजरी ॥ 
Gūjrī. 
Goojaree: 

*ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਲਛਮੀ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ  ॥ * 
अंति कालि जो लछमी सिमरै ऐसी चिंता महि जे मरै ॥ 
Anṯ kāl jo lacẖẖmī simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai. 
At the very last moment, one who thinks of wealth, and dies in such thoughts, 

*ਸਰਪ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ  ॥੧॥ * 
सरप जोनि वलि वलि अउतरै ॥१॥ 
Sarap jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||1|| 
shall be reincarnated over and over again, in the form of serpents. ||1|| 

*ਅਰੀ ਬਾਈ ਗੋਬਿਦ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਤਿ ਬੀਸਰੈ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ * 
अरी बाई गोबिद नामु मति बीसरै ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Arī bā▫ī gobiḏ nām maṯ bīsrai. Rahā▫o. 
O sister, do not forget the Name of the Lord of the Universe. ||Pause|| 

*ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ  ॥ * 
अंति कालि जो इसत्री सिमरै ऐसी चिंता महि जे मरै ॥ 
Anṯ kāl jo isṯarī simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai. 
At the very last moment, he who thinks of women, and dies in such thoughts, 

*ਬੇਸਵਾ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ  ॥੨॥ * 
बेसवा जोनि वलि वलि अउतरै ॥२॥ 
Besvā jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||2|| 
shall be reincarnated over and over again as a prostitute. ||2|| 

*ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਲੜਿਕੇ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ  ॥ * 
अंति कालि जो लड़िके सिमरै ऐसी चिंता महि जे मरै ॥ 
Anṯ kāl jo laṛike simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai. 
At the very last moment, one who thinks of his children, and dies in such thoughts, 

*ਸੂਕਰ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ  ॥੩॥ * 
सूकर जोनि वलि वलि अउतरै ॥३॥ 
Sūkar jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||3|| 
shall be reincarnated over and over again as a pig. ||3|| 

*ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਮੰਦਰ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ  ॥ * 
अंति कालि जो मंदर सिमरै ऐसी चिंता महि जे मरै ॥ 
Anṯ kāl jo manḏar simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai. 
At the very last moment, one who thinks of mansions, and dies in such thoughts, 

*ਪ੍ਰੇਤ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ  ॥੪॥ * 
प्रेत जोनि वलि वलि अउतरै ॥४॥ 
Pareṯ jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||4|| 
shall be reincarnated over and over again as a goblin. ||4|| 

*ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਨਾਰਾਇਣੁ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ  ॥ * 
अंति कालि नाराइणु सिमरै ऐसी चिंता महि जे मरै ॥ 
Anṯ kāl nārā▫iṇ simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai. 
At the very last moment, one who thinks of the Lord, and dies in such thoughts, 

*ਬਦਤਿ ਤਿਲੋਚਨੁ ਤੇ ਨਰ ਮੁਕਤਾ ਪੀਤੰਬਰੁ ਵਾ ਕੇ ਰਿਦੈ ਬਸੈ  ॥੫॥੨॥ * 
बदति तिलोचनु ते नर मुकता पीत्मबरु वा के रिदै बसै ॥५॥२॥ 
Baḏaṯ ṯilocẖan ṯe nar mukṯā pīṯambar vā ke riḏai basai. ||5||2|| 
says Trilochan, that man shall be liberated; the Lord shall abide in his heart. ||5||2||


----------



## Astroboy

Thus Bhagat Trilochan kept on serving the saints till the end. 
Four of his hymns are included in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji,
 one each in Sri Raag and Dhanasari Raag, and two in Gujari Raag. 

*Bhai Gurdas Ji describes Trilochan Ji as follows:-*

Vaar 10 Pauri 12 Namdev and Trilochan

*ਦਰਸਨੁ ਦੇਖਣ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਭਲਕੇ ਉਠਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਲੋਚਨੁ ਆਵੈ । *
darasanu daykhan naamadayv bhalakay utdi trilochanu aavai|
Trilochan awoke early daily just to have sight of Namdev,

*  ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰਨਿ ਮਿਲਿ ਦੁਇ ਜਣੇ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਹਰਿ ਚਲਿਤੁ ਸੁਣਾਵੈ । *
bhagati karani mili dui janay naamadayu hari chalitu sunaavai|
Together they would concentrate on the Lord and Namdev would tell him the grand stories of God.

*  ਮੇਰੀ ਭੀ ਕਰਿ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਦੇਖਾਂ ਜੇ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ । *
mayree bhee kari baynatee darasanu daykhaan jay tisu bhaavai|
(Trilochan asked Namdev) “kindly pray for me so that if the Lord accepts, 
I may also have a glimpse of His blessed vision.”

*ਠਾਕੁਰ ਜੀ ਨੋ ਪੁਛਿਓਸੁ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਕਿਵੈ ਤ੍ਰਿਲੋਚਨੁ ਪਾਵੈ । *
tdaakur jee no puchhiaosu darasanu kivai trilochanu paavai|
Namdev asked Thakur, the Lord, as to how Trilochan could have sight of the Lord ?

*  ਹਸਿ ਕੈ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਬੋਲਿਆ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਨੋ ਕਹਿ ਸਮਝਾਵੈ ।* 
hasi kai tdaakur boliaa naamadayu no kahi samajhaavai|
The Lord God smiled and explained to Naamdev;

*  ਹਥਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਭੇਟੁ ਸੋ ਤੁਸਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਲੋਚਨ ਮੈ ਮੁਹਿ ਲਾਵੈ । *
hadi n aavai bhaytu so tusi trilochan mai muhi|aavai|
“No offerings are needed by me.  Out of my delight only, I would make Trilochan to have sight of me. "

*  ਹਉ ਅਧੀਨੁ ਹਾਂ ਭਗਤ ਦੇ ਪਹੁੰਚਿ ਨ ਹੰਘਾਂ ਭਗਤੀ ਦਾਵੈ । *
hau adheenu haan bhagat day pahunchi n hanghaan bhagatee daavai|
I am under the total control of the devotees and their loving claims I can never reject; 
rather I myself also cannot understand them.

*ਹੋਇ ਵਿਚੋਲਾ ਆਣਿ ਮਿਲਾਵੈ ॥੧੨॥ *
hoi vicholaa aani milaavai ॥12॥
Their loving devotion, in fact, becomes mediator and makes them meet me.”


<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>

*Dear Members,

I just enrolled myself as a student of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Academy Malaysia and hoped to
 present the syllabus online so that anyone else can also be a cyber student, along with me. 
There is another thread I will be starting (Gurbani Contemplation - Selok Bhagat Kabir Ji)
 which is part of the syllabus. The classes are held in KL and Seremban on Sundays for 90 minutes 
and these two books are the first semester syllabus. So feel free to direct anyone who has 
the yeaning to attend such courses, to join us online here in SPN. We have Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji (online)
 to assist us to further the discussion and answer your queries. There is no fees charged, it's free. You
may donate any sum to SPN according to your sharda.

~ namjap~  a.k.a. Santokh Singh (Seremban)
*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Guru Piayare Sardar Santokh Singh Jio (naam japp),
GURFATEH.

Congratulations on this step in your life...Hope that Guru Ji's Grace/Kirpa showers you.
Others who would like to know more may not be aware that that this Gurmatt Academy that Veer Ji just joined for Gurbani Classes also has a WEB PRESENCE...   Here is the address -         Home.
MY advice......  click..on the web address given......and embark on a spiritual journey you will not regret..the SGGS truly is an ocean that fulfills ALL desires...
God Speed....

:happy:


----------



## Astroboy

Gee thanks, I never knew they had a website. Great Man ! Gyani Jee.
This will cut short my work as the ebooks are already available online. 

So we can just extract those passages which we want to discuss instead of typing out everything as I've done.

This is what I mean : http://sggsacademy.net/SGGS/index.php/component/option,com_flippingbook/Itemid,54/book_id,6/


*Branding Help us spread the word of the website as far as possible. We want people to visit this website to download katha, Bania and everything else this site has to offer - and remember, it's all free to the sangat. This is one of our ways of spreading the message of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. - SGGSAM*


----------



## Astroboy

Pass up Homework for Weekend (Sunday - 25th January, 2009)

Read Bhagat Bhikhan Ji on Page 20 of ebook
and
 Bhagat Surdas Ji on Page 25 of ebook

Link: Bhagats of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji | Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia - Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia

After reading anyone may open discussion or ask questions.


----------



## spnadmin

They did an EXCELLENT job organizing the materials on the web site. And very clear and attractive. I will read it.


----------



## Astroboy

I have a question which bothers me. Please read the whole of page 17 of this link :
and tell me if this is Gurmat or a fairy tale. Particularly about 110 lifetimes.

Bhagats of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji | Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia - Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia


----------



## spnadmin

NamJap ji

Some are going to dismiss this as a fairy-tale and argue that children should be protected from stories like this. Others will contemplate the story and get to the core idea. 

It is a parable and it does not matter whether it is historically true or false. The message is True. So my reaction is to ask: What is the message? I am still pondering this question. 

The story is very beautiful and emotionally stunning. My heart is not as pure at the heart of Bhagat Dhanna ji. The pure are often those with the most unsophisticated vichaar. They go straight to the heart of truth. Remember that "the inner knower of hearts" in several of these sakhi is a luminous child -- "A little child shall lead you..." Forgive me.


----------



## Astroboy

> Particularly about 110 lifetimes.



The reason I brought this up is because last night I read Selok Bhagat Kabir Ji as follows:-
ਕਬੀਰ  ਮਾਨਸ  ਜਨਮੁ  ਦੁਲੰਭੁ  ਹੈ  ਹੋਇ  ਨ  ਬਾਰੈ  ਬਾਰ  ॥ 
कबीर मानस जनमु दुल्मभु है होइ न बारै बार ॥ 
Kabīr mānas janam ḏulambẖ hai ho▫e na bārai bār. 
Kabeer, it is so difficult to obtain this human body; it does not just come over and over again. 

ਜਿਉ  ਬਨ  ਫਲ  ਪਾਕੇ  ਭੁਇ  ਗਿਰਹਿ  ਬਹੁਰਿ  ਨ  ਲਾਗਹਿ  ਡਾਰ  ॥੩੦॥ 
जिउ बन फल पाके भुइ गिरहि बहुरि न लागहि डार ॥३०॥ 
Ji▫o ban fal pāke bẖu▫e girėh bahur na lāgėh dār. ||30|| 
It is like the ripe fruit on the tree; when it falls to the ground, it cannot be re-attached to the branch. ||30||


----------



## spnadmin

namjap said:


> The reason I brought this up is because last night I read Selok Bhagat Kabir Ji as follows:-
> ਕਬੀਰ  ਮਾਨਸ  ਜਨਮੁ  ਦੁਲੰਭੁ  ਹੈ  ਹੋਇ  ਨ  ਬਾਰੈ  ਬਾਰ  ॥
> कबीर मानस जनमु दुल्मभु है होइ न बारै बार ॥
> Kabīr mānas janam ḏulambẖ hai ho▫e na bārai bār.
> Kabeer, it is so difficult to obtain this human body; it does not just come over and over again.
> 
> ਜਿਉ  ਬਨ  ਫਲ  ਪਾਕੇ  ਭੁਇ  ਗਿਰਹਿ  ਬਹੁਰਿ  ਨ  ਲਾਗਹਿ  ਡਾਰ  ॥੩੦॥
> जिउ बन फल पाके भुइ गिरहि बहुरि न लागहि डार ॥३०॥
> Ji▫o ban fal pāke bẖu▫e girėh bahur na lāgėh dār. ||30||
> It is like the ripe fruit on the tree; when it falls to the ground, it cannot be re-attached to the branch. ||30||



NamJap ji

My understanding of this vaak.  It is always urgent and crucial to detach ourselves from all that is negative and instead, make amends and seek Sat Sang with Sadhsanghatth. We have only one chance to obtain mukhti, with God's grace. If we stray from dharma and neglect dhyanna and remembrance of the Name of the Divine, we may never have another opportunity.  

Forgive me if I misunderstand the direction of your comments. 110 lifetimes signifies that in all those lifetimes Dhanna had always been sincere in his faith and had now in this one, the one of simplest faith, attained the greatest state. Complete surrender in love and submission to Waheguru. He never wavered, never left the path of devotion, never strayed in doubt. Not in a single lifetime.


----------



## spnadmin

The saloka by Kabir and the story of Dhanna actually are intertwined. Kabir ji: Do not stray even once! Dhanna: The story of one who never strayed.


----------



## Astroboy

Wow! Thank you for your insight Aad Ji. It has helped me to focus correctly now.


----------



## spnadmin

Nam Jap ji, How do you know I am correct? If we stay near the "sandalwood tree" eventually it will all work out, we will get the answer. Your signature is my prayer.


----------



## Astroboy

It's the state of mind I was in. Earlier I chose to be confused. But after your answer, I chose (altered my own state of mind) to see with clarity and your answer made me do that.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

As usual ( must be Guru Jis Kirpa....nothing less ) Antonia Ji has managed to grasp the gust of wind....
YES this is definitely two sides of the same coin....Kabir Ji says "DONT",,and Dhanana Ji says..I DIDNT.

2. On whether such stories/fables should or shouldnt be.... I always try and discover everything inside GURBANI itself. We need to focus and firmly beleive that any "question" asked in Gurbani..will definitley be ANSWERED in Gurbani...it may occur 500 pannahs later...it may be right at the end...BUT its THERE all right. We dont need any extraneous stories to explain the Message. The danger in such is that stories being of "entertainment" value...leave a lasting impression in childish minds...there is a danger that the mind may then demand more stories in order to stay "interested".
3. Just listen to a one hour of katha by...Prof Gurbachan Singh Bangkok walleh..it will be solid one hour of GURBANI ....exposition...relevance...linking shabads from all over Gurbani... just listen to say Ragi attached to any Sant matt tradtion'Taksaal etc....and it will be 55 minutes of stories..sayings/quotes of this Baba ji/that mahapurash Ji..and maybe if we are lucky he may have a single line of GURBANI of about 5 minutes ( that also just singing the shabad - incomplete one). 
There is a saying..a Female Goat gives MILK...but most frequently will somehow or other manage to put MEENGGANNAH into it. Imho i regard sich stories as meenggnnah in MILK of Gurbani related expositions/expalnations. Thus my students get ONLY Gurbani and NO STORIES.
5. In the above example....my students will ask...How did Dhanna Ji KNOW about his past lives ?? Did Kabir also know..did Guru nanak ji also know..Have all of them also written about it..why didnt Kabir Ji tell us about His Previous lives...does any Sant baba Mahapurash brahmgiani LIVING TODAY KNOW about his past life/lives ?? On Kabir Ji there is No problem...because the Sikh GURU Sahib also says the EXACT SAME THING...Gobind millan ke eh teri barreah..THIS IS THE ONLY chance to meet your Gobind !!..not once but thousands of times.....

5. On the sandalwood....the Sikh GURU SAHIB...SATGUR is PARAS... Paras is the mythical stone that by its touch turns substances into GOLD. But NO "PARAS" can turn another stone INTO a another PARAS...just *GOLD* only.... The SATGUR is a PARAS that makes others into PARAS...!!!! An ordinary  factory produces "goods".....the Sikh Satgur Factory produces other FACTORIES !!! Other Factories also produce "waste products"....the SATGUR Factory produces NO WASTE....that is the Beauty of GURBANI in the Satgur SGGS...it  is the PARAS that has the ABILITY to make US ordinary humans into PARAS...

Pardon me if i hurt anyones feelings...no offense meant or taken as always...


----------



## Astroboy

> On the sandalwood....the Sikh Guru SAHIB...SATGUR is PARAS... Paras is the mythical stone that by its touch turns substances into GOLD. But NO "PARAS" can turn another stone INTO a another PARAS...just *GOLD* only.... The SATGUR is a PARAS that makes others into PARAS...!!!! An ordinary  factory produces "goods".....the Sikh Satgur Factory produces other FACTORIES !!! Other Factories also produce "waste products"....the SATGUR Factory produces NO WASTE....that is the Beauty of GURBANI in the Satgur Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji...it  is the PARAS that has the ABILITY to make US ordinary humans into PARAS...



Gyani Ji,

the following shabad confirms your understanding about paras.

Page 911, Line 1
*ਪਾਰਸ ਪਰਸੇ ਫਿਰਿ ਪਾਰਸੁ ਹੋਏ ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ ਅਪਣੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰੀ ॥੨॥*
 पारस परसे फिरि पारसु होए हरि जीउ अपणी किरपा धारी ॥२॥
 Pāras p{censored} fir pāras ho▫e har jī▫o apṇī kirpā ḏẖārī. ||2||
 Touching the philosopher's stone, they themselves become the philosopher's stone; the Dear Lord Himself blesses them with His Mercy. ||2||
*Guru Amar Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Naam Jappji..
Exactly jio.
Only the Satgur is the real Paras....that has this ability to make us into Paras.

Elsewhere Gurbani also declares..
 'Chandan Kai Niktey Basey Baans  Sugandh Na Hoi." which means, 'Near the _Sandalwood_ tree dwells the  _Bamboo_ tree, BUT NEVER attains any scent !!!
Here is a scholarly article i read on the net on Sandalwood..Chandan and how its mentioned in Gurbani to teach various lessons...
CHANDAN - SANDLEWOOD*CHANDAN - SANDALWOOD* Associating with the sandalwood tree, the tree nearby is  changed; 
that tree begins to smell just like the  sandalwood tree. Coming into 
contact with the  philosophers’ stone, copper is transformed; that
copper is transformed into gold. In the  Company of Spiritual Being,
Kabeer is transformed; that Kabeer is transformed into God (sggs 1158). 
<><><><>
 Spiritually Wise (_Giaanee_) assert that simple faith can be broken, but  if it is strengthened by real understanding, then it can never be shaken or  lost. In order to build up our faith in the principles and the Divine Teachings  of the Gurbani (Sri Guru Granth Sahib, SGGS), practical and intriguing examples  have been used throughout the Gurbani. In the ultimate issue these principles  and teachings are common sense and self apparent to the Spiritually Wise  (_Gurmukhs_ or divine beings). However, it's not so in the case of the  unthoughtful person (_Manmukh_: material or demoniac being). And the  principles behind the examples and stories do seem to soak in; resulting in  strengthening of our understanding upon which we can build an unshakable faith.  
The example of _Chandan_ (sandalwood) has been repeatedly used in the  Gurbani. Perhaps many know that, ordinarily, sandalwood has the most divine  fragrance. This fragrant nature of the sandalwood is symbolic of the of the Self  ("_Joti-Svaroopa_"), which is within the body as the Infinite Bliss  (_Anand_). As the fragrance is within the sandalwood, similarly, the  Supreme Being is the inner essence of all, animate and inanimate. It may not be  known to many that the same sandalwood can also emit a very obnoxious odor when  left submerged in water! This is symbolic of man's submergence in the  worldliness. This Gurbani Reflection will attempt to reflect at it's both  aspects as well as their significance.  
Sandalwood - Fragrance 
The value of sandalwood lies in its lovely fragrance. This aspect of the  sandalwood represents the divine qualities found in godly people or  _Gurmukhs_. The smell of sandalwood is so sublime that its fragrance  spreads out far and wide. As a result, the lowly trees growing near sandalwood  also become just like it. Thus, whatever comes into contact with the sandalwood  is uplifted. For example, when the soothing fragrance emanating from the  sandalwood tree attaches to the other ordinary trees of the forest, they also  begin to smell just as the sandalwood. In addition to sandalwood's aroma, it's  also considered an Ayurvedic medicinal herb. 


Bhaar athaarah mahi chandan ootam chnadan nikat sabh  chandan hooyiyaa. Saakat koore oobh sikk hooye mann abhimaan vichhur doo  gayeeyaa: Of all plants, the sandalwood tree is the most sublime.  Everything near the sandalwood tree becomes fragrant like sandalwood. The  stubborn, false faithless cynics are dried up; their egotistical pride separates  them far from the Lord (sggs 834).
Melaagar sangen nimm birakh si chandnah: The  lowly Nimm tree, growing near the sandalwood tree, becomes just like the  sandalwood tree (sggs 1360).
Gurmukh jaayi lahahu ghar apnaa ghas chandan har jas  ghaseeyai: As Gurmukh, go and enter within your own home (Self); anoint  yourself with the sandalwood oil of the Lord’s Praises (sggs 170).
The  scriptures compare the Nature as well as the Association of _Sat_ (Truth)  with that of the sandalwood. As indicated in the scriptures, by remaining in the  Company of _Sat_ (Truth) within and without, a lowly conditioned being is  transformed into Divine Consciousness!  

Mil sat sangat param pad paayaa mai hirad plaas sang  hari buheeyaa: Joining the _Sat_ (Truth), I have obtained the  supreme status. I am just a castor-oiltree, made fragrant by their  association (sggs 834).
The function of an ax is to cut and destroy.  However, the blade of an ax that cuts the Sandalwood also becomes fragrant!  Similarly, if someone hurts or inflicts miseries unto godly beings, they show  compassion toward that person just as the sandalwood imparts fragrance to the ax  that cuts it!  

Kabeer sant na chhadai santayee jayu kotic milai asant.  Maliaagar bhuyangam bedhiyo ta seetaltaa na tajant: Kabeer, the saintly  being does not forsake his saintly nature, even though he meets with millions of  evil-doers. Even when sandalwood is surrounded by snakes, it does not give up  its cooling fragrance (sggs 1373).
Kabeer chanadan ka birvaa bhalaa beriyo dhaak plaas. Oyi  bhee chandan hoyi rahe base ju chnadan paas: Kabeer, the sandalwood tree  is good, even though it is surrounded by weeds. Those who dwell near the  sandalwood tree, become just like the sandalwood tree (sggs 1365).
It  is said that the sandalwood trees remain encircled by the poisonous snakes!  However, the sandalwood does not change its nature —  it does not become  poisonous like the sankes. To the contrary, it accommodates and tolerates the  poison and remains fragrant at the same time!  

Mailaagar bereh hai bhuyiangaa. Bikh amrit basahi ik  sangaa: The snakes encircle the sandalwood trees. Poison and nectar dwell  there together (sggs 525).
In some scriptures, God and His Name is  likened to the sandalwood. As the sandalwood is cooling and soothing, so is the  Divine Name. The Gurbani asks us for becoming scented with the perfume of this  Name. Its fragrance spreads gloriously far and wide. Whosoever sit close to  those imbued in It also get uplifted; just as the bitter _Nimm_ tree  growing near the sandalwood tree becomes permeated with the fragrance of the  sandalwood.  

Sarbe aad param laad kaasat chandan bhayilaa. Tumche  paaras hamche lohaa sange kanchan bhaiyilaa: God, the Primal Source of  everything, is like the sandalwood tree; He transforms us woody trees into  fragrant sandalwood. You, O Pure Being, are the Philosopher’s Stone, and I am  iron; associating with You, I am transformed into gold (sggs 1351).
Har har naam seetal jal dhiyavahu har chandan vaas  sugandh gandhayeeyaa: Meditate on the cool water of the God's Name.  Perfume yourself with the fragrant scent of God, the sandalwood tree (sggs  833-834).
Nal kavi paaras paras kach kanchanaa huyi chandanaa  subaas jaas simrat an taro: So speaks Nall the poet: touching the  Philosopher’s Stone, glass is transformed into gold, and the sandalwood tree  imparts its fragrance to other trees; similarly, meditating on God, I am  transformed (sggs 1398).
Taa te sangat saghan bhaayi bhayu maanahi tum maliyaagar  pragat subaas. Dhroo Prahlaad Kabeer Tilochan naam lat upjo ju pargaas:  And so, the entire Sangat loves, fears and respects You, O God. You are the  sandalwood tree; Your fragrance spreads gloriously far and wide. Dhroo,  Prahlaad, Kabeer and Trilochan chanted the Name of the Lord, and His  Illumination radiantly shines forth (sggs 1406).
Mental delusion is  caused by egotistical pride. _Manmukhs_ (material beings) think that they  control the material nature and thus feel puffed up in self-conceit. As a  result, such conditioned beings commit mistakes and get in trouble. The first  requirement for surrendering unto God is that one should be free from pride.  Therefore, one with egotistical pride cannot even begin devotion  (_Bhagti_); let alone Self-realization! A person diseased by the false  pride is compared with the bamboo tree. To the contrary, God's humble beings  (_Gurmukhs_) are compared with the sandalwood tree. In nutshell, the  sandalwood should remind us of our "_Joti-Svaroopa_", and that we are to  constantly remember God's Name. 

Nikat basanto baanso Nanak ahambudh na bohte: But  the bamboo tree, also growing near it, does not pick up its fragrance; it is too  tall and proud (sggs 1360).
Kabeer baans badaayee boodiyaa iyu mat boodo koyi.  Chanadan kai nikte basai baans sugandh na hoyi: Kabeer, the bamboo is  drowned in its egotistical pride. No one should drown like this. Bamboo also  dwells near the sandalwood tree, but it does not take up its fragrance (sggs  1365).
Sandalwood's Obnoxious Odor  If sandalwood is kept immersed in water for some time, it will start  emanating an obnoxious odor from the rotting wood. Thus, even though the  sandalwood has very cooling and soothing fragrance, but when it remains in water  for a long time it becomes conditioned and loses its divine fragrance and starts  stinking. This aspect of the sandalwood represents _Manmukh_'s (demoniac  being) conditioned consciousness or evil-mindedness.  
However, if the stinking sandalwood is removed from the water and rubbed  against a stone, the beautiful fragrance slowly merges back. Now, let's try to  reflect on the Spiritual significance of stinking "odor" and the "rubbing"  against a stone.  
The Gurbani declares that the _Jeeva_ (unenlightened being) is made in  the true Image of God (_Joti-Svaroop_). However, when this Pure Self is  confounded with the body, senses, mind, and intellect, the stinking odor of  _Vaasnaa_ (latent tendencies) comes out at that time. And this rotten smell  is none other than man's lust, anger, greed, delusion, self-conceit, stubborn  mindedness, and enviousness (and their numerous variations). As a result, all  divine qualities — truth, contentment, Self-knowledge (_Aatam-Giyan)_,  compassion, love, and so on — disappear from the heart.  
Fly is attracted to filth. Hence the fly does not like to sit on fragrant  sandalwood. Instead, it prefers to sit on stinking wood. Similarly, the man's  deluded mind enjoys "sitting" on evil instincts and pleasure seeking, as well as  brooding over worldly entanglements.  


Maakhee chnadan parharai jah bigandh tah jaayi:  Kabeer, the sinner does not like God's devotion; he does not appreciate worship.  The fly abandons the sandalwood tree, and goes after the rotten smell (sggs  1369).
In order to rediscover the Original Nature of the Self , we need  to "rub"  the Divine Name (_Shabad-Awareness_ or Spiritual Wisdom) on the  stone of our deluded mind (ego-sense or _Haume_, ignorance, impurities,  Maya, etc.). By this "rubbing", the filth (_Malla_) and stinking odor of  the ignorance born ego-sense will go away, and then one's True Nature — Blissful  Conscious Existence — will spontaneously shine forth.  

Teraa Naam karee charnaatheeyaa je mann ursaa hoyi.  Karnee kungoo je ralai ghat antar poojaa hoyi: I would make Your Name the  sandalwood, and my mind the stone to rub it on. For saffron, I would offer good  deeds; thus, I perform worship and adoration within my heart (sggs  489).
The Pure Awareness is compared with the sandalwood encircled by  the deadly snakes of evil passions. In order to get to the sandalwood of  Divinity, one has to face these poisonous snakes. How can one strike them out?  By drawing the Mighty Sword of the Spiritual Wisdom; says the Gurbani. The  _Shabad-Giaan_ (divine knowledge contained in the Gurbani) is the Mighty  Sword of Spiritual Wisdom that can kill the deadly snakes of evil instincts.  

Chandan vaas bhuyiangam veree kiv miliyai chandan  leejai. Kaadh kharag gur giyan karaaraa bikh chhed chhed ras peejai: The  fragrant sandalwood tree is encircled by snakes; how can anyone get to the  sandalwood? Drawing out the Mighty Sword of the Guru’s Spiritual Wisdom, I  slaughter and kill the poisonous snakes, and drink in the Sweet Nectar (sggs  1324).
Balto jalto tayukiyo gur chandan seetlaayiyo. Agiyan  andheraa mit gayaa gur giyan deepaayo:  I was burning, on fire, and the  Guru poured water on me; He is cooling and soothing, like the sandalwood tree.  The darkness of ignorance has been dispelled; the Guru has lit the lamp of  Spiritual Wisdom (sggs 241).
The important thing to remember here is  that by rubbing the stinking sandalwood against a stone, we do not give anew  fragrance to the sandalwood; for the fragrance is always present within it! Due  to its conditioning or contamination caused by its coming into the contact with  the water, the fragrance was veiled; hence not available. That's all! Similarly,  the True Nature of the Self (Truth-Knowledge-Bliss) is always present within;  therefore, it is not something to be gained afresh. Once the veil of ignorance  (ego or _Haume_) is removed by the _Shabad-Giaan_, it naturally shines  forth. That's all!  — T. Singh
Sikhism: Reflections On Gurbani


----------



## Astroboy

*Pass up Homework for Weekend* (Sunday - 1st February, 2009)

Read Bhagat Bhikhan Ji on Page 20 of ebook
and
 Bhagat Surdas Ji on Page 25 of ebook

Link: Bhagats of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji | Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia - Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia

Rewrite Bhagat Surdas Ji's life history in your own words (summary of NOT MORE THAN 500 WORDS).


----------



## Astroboy

Bhagat Surdas Ji was a great poet, born in 1483 was one of the seven sons of Ravdass of Sihi village. At birth he was known as Madan Mohan. During his education, he picked up raag and had a great voice and personality. He learnt Sanskrit and Persian. Being a devotee of Krishna's bhagti, he made poems and sang them with his melodius voice. He became well known in a town called Hind Sahit. 

People listened with much devotion and love and he was showered with with wealth. Soon he was known as the POET. Not only was he talented, he was also very handsome. 

One day, while writing his poems sitting by the pond, his attention swayed by the presence of a beautiful woman washing clothes and he lost his concentration. He began to see her as "Radha" who was waiting for "Krishna".

The woman approached him and asked him if he was Madan Mohan. By this Madan Mohan asked if she will come again tomorrow and she said, "yes".
The next day, Madan Mohan began to express her beauty in his poetry and sang it to her. She fell in love with him and their love affair caused them to be defamed.

Madan Mohan's father was very angry with him. Madan Mohan left home and went to the temple but his mind was still not at peace. He moved on and ended up in Mathra. Yet, he could not get her beauty out of his mind. 

One day Madan Mohan went to a temple where he saw a young married woman. Looking at her beautiful face, he could not stop admiring her. Madan Mohan followed her up to her home and waited outside her door. He knocked the door and her husband came out. Seeing him dressed in a saintly look, he invited Madan Mohan to come in. Upon knowing that she is his wife, Madan Mohan requested her to heat up two iron rods and bring them to him.

He poked the hot rods into his eyes (which made him Surdas),this made the couple confused and sad. They took care of him for a month. When his eyes healed, Madan Mohan left.

Singing his poems, he became even more famous and the King of Delhi summoned him to his palace. After hearing him sing, he made Surdas the leader of a clan. Jealousy amongst some individuals caused them to make a false complain against Surdas, which made the King angry. He was thrown into prison. One day Surdas asked the prison waden what his name was. He answered, "Timmer (darkness)".  He contemplated on his name and composed a poem as follows:

'Timmer isn't my eyesight, my life is Timmer, the prison is Timmer and the caretaker is also Timmer.'

He kept singing it all day long. The King heard the poem and became very happy. He allowed Surdas to leave prison. He left Delhi and headed towards Mathra where he started singing the praises of Lord Krishna.

Surdas adopted Swami Balbhachari as his Guru. He wrote Srimad Bhagwad Gita in poetic form. Surdas wrote 75,000 verses, before he died. Surr Sagar is his greatest gift.


----------



## Astroboy

Reading Source:
Bhagats of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji | Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia - Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia
Bhagat Bikhan Ji ( Page 19)
Bhagat Bheni Ji (Page 27)

After you've read the above, you may ask any relevant questions here.

~ namjap ~


----------



## Astroboy

I have pondered how the lives of the Bhagats relates so closely to 
one's (my own) life. While reading Surdas Ji, 
I found so many parallels to that of mine. 
Surely reading about their lives is to receive a direction. 
It is such a down-to-earth, practical guidance for us.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

namjap said:


> I have pondered how the lives of the Bhagats relates so closely to one's (my own) life.
> While reading Surdas Ji, I found so many parallels to that of mine.
> Surely reading about their lives is to gives a direction. It is such a down-to-earth, practical guidance for us.



NamJap ji,

Guru Fateh and very honest self reflection. Our Gurus and Bhagats  are like our inner mirrors. They show us what we  truly are provided we  do not suck our tummies in while looking ourselves in the outer mirrors.

Regards and thanks for sharing your innerself in an honest manner

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Yes Naam japp ji...and IF we place everything we read about the Bhagats' lives on the TOUCHSTONE OF GURBANI in SGGS..that will be like soneh te suhaga..
SGGS Gurbani si the Final decider...if the "life story/incident" agrees or is in line with the Bhagts own Gurbani/other bhagts gurbani or Gurus Gurbani...then its A-OK to accept that as TRUTH...but if there is a CONFLICT..then the GURBANI/SGGS wins Hands down a nd the other story/fact whatever stands REJECTED. TThis is my view and how i teach Gurbani and History...the two must go hand in glove....
:happy:


----------



## spnadmin

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Yes Naam japp ji...and IF we place everything we read about the Bhagats' lives on the TOUCHSTONE OF GURBANI in SGGS..that will be like soneh te suhaga..
> SGGS Gurbani si the Final decider...if the "life story/incident" agrees or is in line with the Bhagts own Gurbani/other bhagts gurbani or Gurus Gurbani...then its A-OK to accept that as TRUTH...but if there is a CONFLICT..then the GURBANI/SGGS wins Hands down a nd the other story/fact whatever stands REJECTED. TThis is my view and how i teach Gurbani and History...the two must go hand in glove....
> :happy:



Gyani ji

Here you are saying something very significant. There is no real way to support the specifics and details of the "life stories" of the bhagats. However there are times when the Adi Granth and the sakhis overlap. That makes for an important confirmation of Truth -- historical, yes, but more importantly a confirmation of the moral and spiritual significance of the story. This is an eye-opener and something that makes the sakhis even more interesting to study and consider.

There is some kind of synchronicity here. Last night I decided to read more about Kabir ji and found a historical treatise that was written in 1907 by an Englishman who was also a professor of religious studies at Allalhabad University. He must have been one of the earliest to try to get to the historical record regarding Sant Kabir-- about whom most of what is written is legend. The first chapter of the treatise is very long and full of foot-notes. He carefully told the story of each chapter of Kabir's life, but he also took care to include different versions that were available when telling each episode, point by point. There are conflicting stories. He showed how each version is the same and how each is different. He did not say, This one is true and this one is false.

But this is the interesting part and* it reflects what you say above*. The author reminded the reader* when an episode is confirmed in Adi Granth then confirmation by the Guru takes the reader to the core of the sakhi, the part which is sound from a spiritual stance.* At least one Guru, Guru Nanak, knew Kabir and *could validate* the moral part of Kabir's life purpose. 

The author also includes many examples of places where confusion can arrise because historical documents (there are very few) suggest that stories about other people, also named "Kabir," may have been merged with the stories of the Bhagat. The best thing: He does not come down like an axe and say "believe me!" He leaves everything open and allows logic and intelligence to work.


----------



## spnadmin

Ji's - It is not clear whether we are supposed to read the sakhi of Bhair Surdasji and then post an essay about it. Forgive me if I am misunderstanding the procedure. But I will post my assignment as follows below. Delete this Nam Jap if we are not posting. 

Assignment

Eyes, vision, insight and blindness seem important concepts in the sakhi of Bhai Surdas ji. But, constant devotion is the lesson. 

Bhai Surdasji was born in poverty to a poor Brahmin family and had seen all 6 of his brothers lost in battle to Persian invaders. Yet he was blessed with poetic gifts, a beautiful voice, musical talent, a glowing personality and eyes that drew people to him. The sakhi says that when the Almighty is merciful he blesses his devotee with such qualities. Because of these blessings Bhai Surdasji was showered with praise and gifts of clothing, money and fame. And even more -- He instilled devotion in other people.

But the sakhi places Bhai Surdasji squarely in the middle of spiritual test .He encounters a beautiful woman, another man’s wife, who enchants him, and he composes a poem to celibrate her beauty -- though she herself is surprised he finds her beautiful.  It is very strange. She is as beautiful as Radna but doesn't seem to know it.  She only sees her beauty reflected in his eyes. Beauty is in the eye and mind  of the beholder. Our attachments to the world of sensation are mental constructions. Our task is to see through the illusion.  ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹੁ ਮੇਰੈ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਕੀਨਾ ਆਪੇ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਏ ॥maaeiaa mohu maerai prabh keenaa aapae bharam bhulaaeae ||Emotional attachment to Maya is created by my God; He Himself misleads us through illusion and doubt. Guru Amar Das

Because he was spent by love for another man's wife,  upon finding her house and meeting her husband, he has the beautiful woman blind him with two burning iron rods. The image describes how our mental constructions blind us, we are in love with our subjective illusions. ਤ੍ਰੈ ਗੁਣ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਅੰਧੁ ਹੈ ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹ ਗੁਬਾਰ ॥ thrai gun bikhiaa andhh hai maaeiaa moh gubaar || In the corruption of the three qualities, there is blindness; in attachment to Maya, there is darkness. Guru Amar Das

In spite of his blindness he continues his bhagatthi and is honored by the king, who enchanted by his poetry and devotion, and makes him clan leader. This inspires jealousy in others who defame him. ਤਿਉ ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਕੀ ਨਰ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਕਰਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਖੈ ਪੈਜ ਜਨ ਕੇਰੀ ॥੩॥
  thio santh janaa kee nar nindhaa karehi har raakhai paij jan kaeree ||3|| In just the same way, when someone slanders the Saint, the Lord preserves the honor of His servant. ||3| Guru Ram Das

He is sent to prison. He meets Timmer the warden whose name means darkness. Surdas ji composes a poem about Timmer “darkness” and the king releases him from prison. He is liberated. Only the King (Hari, Akaal, the Satguru) can liberate us from darkness. ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਮਾਰਗੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਚੂਕੈ ਮੋਹੁ ਗੁਬਾਰੁ ॥ gur thae maarag paaeeai chookai mohu gubaar ||Through the Guru, the Path is found, and the darkness of emotional attachment is dispelled. Guru Amar Das

Attraction and mental fixation on sensual pleasure (like a beautiful woman) blinds us. When we become blind to the world of our mind, imagination and perception, only then will we see. Though the King will bless us, others will defame us. Attachment to the praise and blame of our fellow humans on earth is our prison. When we honor the truth of our blindness and accept that Timmer is our warden and that we are in darkness, then the Almighty King will free us. Throughout the sakhi Bahi Sardasji never stops composing poetry. He is always in bhagatthii whatever his situation, whatever his plight. He is saved by the Almighty because he is steadfast in devotion. He writes That the people of the Almighty dwell in the Almighty ....and Gazing upon the Vision of the Lord's Darshan, they are cleansed of corruption and obtain everything.


----------



## Astroboy

Aad Ji, I have submitted Surdas Ji on post #39. So can we have Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji to decide the next course of action on this thread?
I approached Academy Malaysia today for their blessings to host this thread and give us a regular feed of direction which we could take, that is in line with their syllabus. But folks, everything takes time, so don't sweat it. We'll carry on as usual, as well as wait for Academy Malaysia to step in in due course.

Gyani Ji, please take charge of this thread. 
May I suggest that we take turns in discussing the Bhagats. 
As we know, me and aad Ji have passed up some assignments already.
So who wants to discuss/present the following Bhagats?

Bhagat Sain, Bhagat Parmanand, Bhagat Ramanand and Bhagat Sadna.


----------



## Astroboy

namjap said:


> Reading Source:
> Bhagats of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji | Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia - Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia
> Bhagat Bikhan Ji ( Page 19)
> Bhagat Bheni Ji (Page 27)
> 
> After you've read the above, you may ask any relevant questions here.
> 
> ~ namjap ~




Here's more info about Bhagat Bhikhan:-

*Bhagat Bhikhan*​ *(1480-1573 AD)*​ Medicine of the Name Divine in the mouth he pours and yama's (demon) noose snaps​ In the Sikh thought, householder's life enjoys a place of prominence because only a householder can aspire to live with others in a spirit of humility, mutual understanding, cooperation and coexistence. The feeling of fraternity is also connected with the house holder's life, and as a result of it the house holder's life has been accepted as the ideal way to realize the ideal of service and remembrance of the Divine. All the contributors to the Guru Granth Sahib advocated this point of view, and bhagat Nizamuddin Bhikhan is one of these contributors.​ Bhikhan belonged to the Lucknow region in the Uttar Pradesh. He was born in AD 1480 in Kakeri town. He was the disciple of Syed Pir Ibrahim from whom he learnt the lesson in spiritual and moral values.​ Bhikhan, a medieval Indian Sufi saint (A monastic sect of Muslims), lived a very simple life guided by pious and high thinking. Bidauni, an historian contemporary of emperor Akbar, writes of Bhikhan that he was the greatest among scholars, but inspite of this he used to call himself Kari, i.e., a student or learner. Such a humble pseudonym (assumed name) reflects the humility of his heart. On the whole, the life of Bhikhan was the life of an ideal house holder. Being a great scholar and intellectual, Bhikhan's fame spread far and wide. Soon he came under the influence of Bhakti movement and thus became a bitter critic of futile superstitions and formalism. Religious label was no more of any importance for him. He devoted himself completely to the One Lord. To him, Divine Name was the Panacea for all human maladies. Thus, he came to develop a deep faith and devotion in the Absolute One. He was strongly against retaining difference in one's profession and practice. According to him, one who has to reach the Divine Portal must drink the nectar of Divine Name.​ Following is the complete hymn in this context
  In the old age are the eyes flowing with water, 
  the body enfeebled, 
  The hair turned grey, 
  The throat choked, uttering not a word 
  What power has man now? (1) 
  Divine King, Lord! turn-you his physician now: 
  Save your devotees (1 Pause) 
  The forehead with ache is burning, 
  the heart throbbing with pain : 
  Such is the torment that knows no remedy.(2) 
  The Name Divine is holy amrita-Water-
  this the whole world's remedy, 
  Prayeth Bhikhan, servant of God: 
  By the grace of the Master 
  The door of liberation may I attain! (3) (1)
  SGGS-659​ Two hymns of Bhikhan are included in the Guru Granth Sahib on Page 659. The essence of these hymns is that it is man's deeds that cause him suffering and discontentment. Caught in the web of Maya (wealth) and love for his body, man is engaged in adding patches like mending the shoe. He can secure liberation from such a situation only if God bestows His grace on him. Then the path to liberation will become open to him. Divine grace is certainly bestowed on him provided he remembers the Lord-Curer of all ills of the world.
 In his second hymn which begins by calling Name a priceless jewel, Bhikhan describes the effect of Naam-Simran (remembrance of Divine Name) on man's body, soul and mind. The taste of Name is indescribable, says Bhikhan, just as a dumb man cannot explain the taste of sweets. Reciting His Name provides comfort and joy to the tongue, and remembering Him is comforting for the mind. Bhikhan says that his eyes have experienced a strange coolth by remembering the Lord: now whichever direction he looks to, he perceives the Almighty Lord. This Hymn, reads as follows:
  The invaluable jewel of the
  holy Name in reward for good deeds have I attained. 
  By innumerable devices in my heart have I lodged it 
  Yet this jewel concealed may not be. (1)
  Beyond expression are merits of the Lord, 
  As taste of sweets for the dumb. (1 pause) 
  In the tongue's utterance,
  the ears listening to the Name, 
  The mind's contemplation, lies joy. 
  Saith Bhikhan : Both my eyes now are content:
  Wherever 1 look, Him 1 behold.-(2)-(2) SGGS-659​ In both these hymns is found expressed the multi-faceted admiration of Name. The essence of his faith in the significance of Name is identical with the thought expressed in the following verse of the Gurus:
  Of those not cherishing the Lord in heart Is all doing tasteless. SGGS-1336​ Some scholars are under the mistaken belief that these two hymns as included in the Scripture in the name of Bhikhan are in fact by Syed Bhikhan Shah, a holy-man who spent most of his time in the village of Ghuram, near Patiala. A tomb also stands erected there in his memory. Pir Bhikhan Shah of Ghuram had been a contemporary of Guru Tegh Bahadur and Guru Gobind Singh. As the tradition goes, Bhikhan Shah was performing his Namaz (Muslim prayer) facing west when he learnt of the birth of Guru Gobind Singh, and on learning this he immediately turned eastward (towards Patna) to pay obeisance to the newly born Guru.​ No doubt, Pir Bhikhan Shah was a sufi saint of high spiritual merit, but none of his verses is included in the Sikh Scripture. The holy-man whose hymns are included in the Guru Granth Sahib has been Bhagat Bhikhan who was born at Kakeri in Uttar Pradesh and about whom it is said that although he was Bhikhan by name yet he had the heart of an emperor. Eulogy of God was his profession. He had complete control over his senses, and remained ever absorbed in Divine Name.​ Bhagat Bhikhan breathed his last in 1631 Bikrami (1574-A.D.), the time when Guru Ram Das occupied the spiritual throne of Guru Nanak.
  Here are examples of his bani included in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji:
 rwgu soriT bwxI Bgq BIKn kI (659-11)
  Raag Sorat'h, The Word Of Devotee Bheekhan Jee:
<> siqgur pRswid ] (659-11)
  One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
nYnhu nIru bhY qnu KInw Bey kys duD vwnI ] (659-12, soriT, BIKn)
  Tears well up in my eyes, my body has become weak, and my hair has become milky-white.
rUDw kMTu sbdu nhI aucrY Ab ikAw krih prwnI ]1] (659-12, soriT, BIKn)
  My throat is tight, and I cannot utter even one word; what can I do now? I am a mere mortal. ||1||
rwm rwie hoih bYd bnvwrI ] (659-13, soriT, BIKn)
  O Lord, my King, Gardener of the world-garden, be my Physician,
Apny sMqh lyhu aubwrI ]1] rhwau ] (659-13, soriT, BIKn)
  and save me, Your Saint. ||1||Pause||
mwQy pIr srIir jlin hY krk kryjy mwhI ] (659-13, soriT, BIKn)
  My head aches, my body is burning, and my heart is filled with anguish.
AYsI bydn aupij KrI BeI vw kw AauKDu nwhI ]2] (659-14, soriT, BIKn)
  Such is the disease that has struck me; there is no medicine to cure it. ||2||
hir kw nwmu AMimRq jlu inrmlu iehu AauKDu jig swrw ] (659-14, soriT, BIKn)
  The Name of the Lord, the ambrosial, immaculate water, is the best medicine in the world.
gur prswid khY jnu BIKnu pwvau moK duAwrw ]3]1] (659-15, soriT, BIKn)
  By Guru's Grace, says servant Bheekhan, I have found the Door of Salvation. ||3||1||
AYsw nwmu rqnu inrmolku puMin pdwrQu pwieAw ] (659-16, soriT, BIKn)
  Such is the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the invaluable jewel, the most sublime wealth, which I have found through good deeds.
Aink jqn kir ihrdY rwiKAw rqnu n CpY CpwieAw ]1] (659-16, soriT, BIKn)
  By various efforts, I have enshrined it within my heart; this jewel cannot be hidden by hiding it. ||1||
hir gun khqy khnu n jweI ] (659-17, soriT, BIKn)
  The Glorious Praises of the Lord cannot be spoken by speaking.
jYsy gUMgy kI imiTAweI ]1] rhwau ] (659-17, soriT, BIKn)
  They are like the sweet candies given to a mute. ||1||Pause||
rsnw rmq sunq suKu sRvnw icq cyqy suKu hoeI ] (659-18, soriT, BIKn)
  The tongue speaks, the ears listen, and the mind contemplates the Lord; they find peace and comfort.
khu BIKn duie nYn sMqoKy jh dyKW qh soeI ]2]2] (659-18, soriT, BIKn)
Says Bheekhan, my eyes are content; wherever I look, there I see the Lord. ||2||2|

Source: SikhLionz.com: Bhagat Bhikan


----------



## Astroboy

*Bhagat Beni*​ The devotee Beni chants Guru Nanak's merit who in serenity spiritual bliss enjoys.​ Nothing is known about the exact date and place of birth of Bhagat Beni. According to some scholars, he was born in Asani, but nothing is known about the exact location of this village or town. Inspite of all this uncertainty, he can be called a contemporary of Guru Nanak. It seems that Beni lived in this world somewhere between mid-15th century to the mid-16th century. He was a well educated scholar, with a very humble temperament. He was ever ready to serve the true preceptor which provided him real comfort:
  Beloved! other than Thee none else have I.
  Nothing else do I love;
  in Thy grace lies my joy. SGGS-61​ Bhagat Beni makes a severe denunciation of the Brahmanical rituals and austerities of Hath Yoga' so that common man learns of the real motive of true religion i.e. cultivation of the Divine Name. He has three hymns on this subject included in the Guru Granth Sahib under Siri Raag (P.93), Rarnkali (974) and Prabhati (1351) musical measures. In these hymns he has severely denounced in an apt and cryptic tone the ritual formalism and advised us to ever remember the True Lord. In his hymn in Ramkali measure, beginning with "The passage ira, Pingala and Sukhmana, all in one place, at the tenth Door abide" says:
  The Master's teaching in mind he bears,
  His mind and body to the Lord's devotion dedicating.
  By the enlightenment by the Master granted, are crushed demons of evil.
  Lord! Beni for devotion to
  Thy Name supplicates. SGGS-974​ This shows that he, who is fully absorbed in the Divine Name, has got rid of his sleep. He who has to overcome his five senses, must love the Lord's Name. The nine doors open only to develop love for and attachment with this manifest world. However, the tenth door is mystical through which one develops unity with God. A proper use of this saves man from failing to the trap of maya. As such, his life is not wasted, and he remains united to his object. The Divine Light kindles within him the four-pronged lamp, a musical measure which comprises of five instruments begins to play in his mind. Thus, in this hymn, Bhagat Beni lays emphasis on discarding ritualism and on developing unity with the Lord through the feeling of devotion. On an analysis of the language of this hymn, some scholars opine that Beni has denounced 'the limbs smeared with sandalwood paste and tulsi leaves placed on the forehead yet the heart be like one holding knife in hand (SGGS 1351). Thus, this hymn is said to stand in binary opposition to the Sikh precepts, but the fact is that he makes a categorical statement that the state of mystical unity with the Lord includes the fruits of Yoga practices and pilgrimages.
 The hymn included under Prabhati measure paints a true picture of a man caught in a life of rituals and sham. Beni says: " You besmear your body with sandalwood paste and put tulsi leaves on your forehead, but in the hand of your heart you have a sharp dagger. How deceitful you are! still you pretend to have your consciousness fixed on the Lord. You are a prey to agnosticism. In your heart of hearts you have been conspiring either to kill someone or to usurp the property of the other. You dance before your deity so as to please it, but your mind is ever full of wicked designs. Thus, all that you are doing is futile because you are by nature wicked, immoral and impious. No doubt, you wear a rosary of tulsi-beads, a pastemark on your forehead, but all this is a sham because you have not purified yourself from within. Thus all your actions are futile, deceitful and full of wastage, How can the Lord be pleased with such action? What is acceptable to Him is the prayer offered in a humble and devout manner. Therefore the seeker must make a note that:
  Whoever the essence of the self
  has not contemplated,
  All his action are hollow, blind.
  Saith Beni : Let man by the Master's guidance
  On the Lord meditate.
  None without the holy Preceptor
  finds the path. SGGS-1351
  Guru Arjan Dev has also said that Bhagat Beni attained enlightenment only through the Holy Word.
Bhai Gurdas has also referred to the life of Bhagat Beni in the 14th stanza of his tenth Var. Therein he says that Beni was so close to the Lord that the latter Himself took the form of a king and fulfilled all his material needs
  (The Lord) protects honour of the devotee 
  and calls on him as a king.
  He provides him all solace 
  and takes care of his expenses ......
  He came down from there to the devotee 
  and showed his benevolent love.
  Thus He makes devotees ford Him.​ From the above it appears that Bhagat Beni had completely coalesced himself with the Lord. Bhagats generally have in a way, put the Lord under their spell :
  Thou to Thy devotees art compliant-
  The devotees from Thee have strength SGGS-962​ As we have not been able to locate the exact date, year of Beni's birth we have also failed to ascertain the date/Year and place of his death. However, it remains an accepted fact that he has through his pious and enlightened utterances, set new paths for a devotee to realize the spiritual essence.
​Source:http://www.sikhlionz.com/bhagatbeni.htm


----------



## spnadmin

namjap said:


> Aad Ji, I have submitted Surdas Ji on post #40. So can we have Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji to decide the next course of action on this thread?
> I approached Academy Malaysia today for their blessings to host this thread and give us a regular feed of direction which we could take, that is in line with their syllabus. But folks, everything takes time, so don't sweat it. We'll carry on as usual, as well as wait for Academy Malaysia to step in in due course.



OK, Nam Jap ji and thanks for the clarification. I will keep posting my homework next week. You can let me know when I take a wrong direction. Standing by for further instruction.  Over and out.


----------



## Astroboy

namjap said:


> Aad Ji, I have submitted Surdas Ji on post #39. So can we have Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji to decide the next course of action on this thread?
> I approached Academy Malaysia today for their blessings to host this thread and give us a regular feed of direction which we could take, that is in line with their syllabus. But folks, everything takes time, so don't sweat it. We'll carry on as usual, as well as wait for Academy Malaysia to step in in due course.
> 
> Gyani Ji, please take charge of this thread.
> May I suggest that we take turns in discussing the Bhagats. As we know, me and aad Ji have passed up some assignments already. So who wants to discuss/present the following Bhagats?
> 
> 
> 
> Bhagat Sain, Bhagat Parmanand, Bhagat Ramanand and Bhagat Sadna.



Gurvinder Bhenji has agreed to cover Bhagat Sain Ji's life history. :happy:


----------



## spnadmin

Now I am really confused. I must sound like one of your students. I thought everyone was supposed to write something about each of the bhagats.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

"take charge" ?? imho we are all "in charge"..jios...all i cna promise is i read thru the entire thread on a daily basis..and involve my physical students..and anytime there is a comment to be added i will do the needful.
with guru jis kirpa the thread is progressing well - no complaints from my side (All the Life stories and info is already available on the SGGS Academy- when and if soemone feels there is some doubt..then do express it and we will discuss fully as far as we can)
So aad Jio and Santokh jio..do carry on adding your inputs. I am sure Tejwant ji and G.Singh ji will also join in as and when they have something to add...
Chardeekalla jios:happy:


----------



## Astroboy

aad0002 said:


> Now I am really confused. I must sound like one of your students. I thought everyone was supposed to write something about each of the bhagats.



We are all students of Sri Guru Granth Sahib.


YouTube - Guru Granth Sahib video about Sikhism


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Thats the Spirit Naam Jappji....we are all EQUALS..and all students....no teachers !! Certainly not me....:happy:


----------



## gurvinder_janu

*BHAGAT SAIN JI*

According to Bhai Gurdas Ji, Sain Ji was the disciple of Ramanand. Ramanand had adopted Sain Ji as his preceptor on hearing of the fame of Kabir (1398-1518) who, too, was Ramanand’s disciple. Sain was a barber, who served at the court of the king of Reva, then called Bandhavgarh, in Central India. Some say that  he was attached to the court of the ruler of Bidar in South India and a few who  support the South Indian tradition  say that Sain was a disciple of jnanadeva . 

Bhai Gurdas Ji, who regards him as a follower of Gosai Ramanand says that under Kabir's influence, Sain the barber became a bhagat. His nights were consecrated to a loving adoration of the Lord while the days were devoted to the humdrum duties at the King's darbar. Bhagat Sain has been classfied with the other greater bhagats in  Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.


What is the best arati or form of adoration of the Lord is the theme of Sain’s pada incorporated in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. According to Sain singing of His praise and meditating on His Name constitute the highest worship. These alone will ferry one across the fearful ocean and bring him liberation. 

 One hymn of Bhagat Sain Ji who is counted among the disciples of Ramanand is included in  Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.  Sri Guru Arjan Dev Ji , says in one of his hymns in the Holy Book that the name of Sain was a household word as a bhakta of rare devotion (SGGS,487). In another, hymn, he refers to him as an example of dedication to the service of holymen. Bhagat  Ravidas Ji in a shabad in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji ranks Bhagat Sain Ji with Bhagat Namdev Ji , Bhagat KabirJi, Bhagat Trilochan Ji and Bhagat Sadhna Ji in piety (SGGS 1106). 



_With thy grace, O Lord I were redeemed
Namdeva, Kabir and Trilochan
As were Sadhna and Sain.
Guru Arjan writes,
Jaidev has abandoned ego,
And, Sain, the barber, has been redeemed by serving the Lord._
_

_​Deeply interested in bhagati, Sain was always found in the company of the holy. Once a member of sadhus gathered together and went on reciting kirtan throughout the night, thus preventing Sain from attending to his work. Next morning when he went to the Raja and apologise for his absence from duty. The Raja remarked that he had done his job well.

Sain was overwhelmed with gratitude that God came to his rescue. The Raja realised that he had reached to such a elevated stage that God had sent someone else in place. Thus the Raja and his entire family became the devotees of Sain.

Source:internet


----------



## pk70

*Gurinder Janu ji

Thanks for showing how to explore the real TREASUR*E


----------



## gurvinder_janu

BANI OF BHAGAT SAIN JI IN SGGS (ANG 695)
ਸ੍ਰੀ ਸੈਣੁ ॥ 
स्री सैणु ॥ 
Sarī Saiṇ. 
Sri Sain: 

ਧੂਪ ਦੀਪ ਘ੍ਰਿਤ ਸਾਜਿ ਆਰਤੀ ॥ 
धूप दीप घ्रित साजि आरती ॥ 
Ḏẖūp ḏīp gẖariṯ sāj ārṯī. 
With incense, lamps and ghee, I offer this lamp-lit worship service. 

ਵਾਰਨੇ ਜਾਉ ਕਮਲਾ ਪਤੀ ॥੧॥ 
वारने जाउ कमला पती ॥१॥ 
vārne jā▫o kamlā paṯī. ||1|| 
I am a sacrifice to the Lord of Lakshmi. ||1|| 

ਮੰਗਲਾ ਹਰਿ ਮੰਗਲਾ ॥ 
मंगला हरि मंगला ॥ 
Manglā har manglā. 
Hail to You, Lord, hail to You! 

ਨਿਤ ਮੰਗਲੁ ਰਾਜਾ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਇ ਕੋ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
नित मंगलु राजा राम राइ को ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Niṯ mangal rājā rām rā▫e ko. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Again and again, hail to You, Lord King, Ruler of all! ||1||Pause|| 

ਊਤਮੁ ਦੀਅਰਾ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਬਾਤੀ ॥ 
ऊतमु दीअरा निरमल बाती ॥ 
Ūṯam ḏī▫arā nirmal bāṯī. 
Sublime is the lamp, and pure is the wick. 

ਤੁਹੀ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਕਮਲਾ ਪਾਤੀ ॥੨॥ 
तुहीं निरंजनु कमला पाती ॥२॥ 
Ŧuhīŉ niranjan kamlā pāṯī. ||2|| 
You are immaculate and pure, O Brilliant Lord of Wealth! ||2|| 

ਰਾਮਾ ਭਗਤਿ ਰਾਮਾਨੰਦੁ ਜਾਨੈ ॥ 
रामा भगति रामानंदु जानै ॥ 
Rāmā bẖagaṯ Rāmānanḏ jānai. 
Raamaanand knows the devotional worship of the Lord. 

ਪੂਰਨ ਪਰਮਾਨੰਦੁ ਬਖਾਨੈ ॥੩॥ 
पूरन परमानंदु बखानै ॥३॥ 
Pūran parmānanḏ bakẖānai. ||3|| 
He says that the Lord is all-pervading, the embodiment of supreme joy. ||3|| 

ਮਦਨ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਭੈ ਤਾਰਿ ਗੋਬਿੰਦੇ ॥ 
मदन मूरति भै तारि गोबिंदे ॥ 
Maḏan mūraṯ bẖai ṯār gobinḏe. 
The Lord of the world, of wondrous form, has carried me across the terrifying world-ocean. 

ਸੈਨੁ ਭਣੈ ਭਜੁ ਪਰਮਾਨੰਦੇ ॥੪॥੨॥ 
सैनु भणै भजु परमानंदे ॥४॥२॥ 
Sain bẖaṇai bẖaj parmānanḏe. ||4||2|| 
Says Sain, remember the Lord, the embodiment of supreme joy! ||4||2|| 

Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib


----------



## gurvinder_janu

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh
Respected Jios
A website on bhagat sain Ji 
DHAN DHAN BABA SAIN BHAGAT JI


----------



## NavjeetSingh

Finally I was able to put up my first post regarding Bhagat Trilochan JI. Putting all his hymns and little about his life. I will try my best to put about all the Bhagat of Shri Guru Granth Sahib JI. and also a downloadable pdf so that everybody could easily come to know about them. You can read the post here. 


With the help of all of you I will be able to create the full posts very soon.


----------



## Astroboy

Let's all discuss Bhagat Parmanand Ji on page 36 from this link :Bhagats of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji


----------



## Astroboy

*Bhagat Parmanand*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

 			 									Jump to: navigation, search
*PARMANAND*, a Maharashtrian saint-poet, one of whose hymns is included in the Guru Granth Sahib. Born probably in 1483, he is believed to have resided at Bãrsi, situated to the north of Pandharpur, in present-day Sholãpur district of Mahãrãshtra. Parmãnand was a devotee of Vishnu and used in his songs the nom de plume Sarañg, the name of a bird ever thirsty for the rain*drop. He always longed for God whom he worshiped in the Vaisnavite manifestation of Krsna. He used to make, it is said, seven hundred genuflections daily to God on his uncovered, often bleeding, knees. He believe for a long time that God could be worshiped as an Image only, but later he had the realization that the nirguna Supreme, God unmanifest, could also be loved and prayed to. Parminand’s one hymn incorporated in the Guru Granth Sahib (p. 1253) subscribes to this view. In this hymn, he disapproves of the ritualistic reading and hearing of the sacred books If that has not disposed to the service of fellow beings.He commends sincere devotion which could be imbibed from the company of holy saints. Lust, wrath, avarice, slander have to be expunged for they render all seva, ie. service, fruitless.


----------



## Astroboy

Bhagat Parmanand - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.

ਸਾਰੰਗ  ॥ 
 saarang. 
 Saarang: 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
 ik-oNkaar satgur parsaad. 
 One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:


ਤੈ ਨਰ ਕਿਆ ਪੁਰਾਨੁ ਸੁਨਿ ਕੀਨਾ ॥ 
 tai nar ki-aa puraan sun keenaa.
 So what have you accomplished by listening to the Puraanas?


ਅਨਪਾਵਨੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਨਹੀ ਉਪਜੀ ਭੂਖੈ ਦਾਨੁ ਨ ਦੀਨਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
anpaavnee bhagat nahee upjee bhookhai daan na deenaa. ((1)) rahaa-o.
Faithful devotion has not welled up within you, and you have not been inspired to give to the hungry. ((1)(Pause)) 


ਕਾਮੁ ਨ ਬਿਸਰਿਓ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਨ ਬਿਸਰਿਓ ਲੋਭੁ ਨ ਛੂਟਿਓ ਦੇਵਾ ॥
 kaam na bisri-o kroDh na bisri-o lobh na chhooti-o dayvaa. 
 You have not forgotten sexual desire, and you have not forgotten anger; greed has not left you either.


ਪਰ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਮੁਖ ਤੇ ਨਹੀ ਛੂਟੀ ਨਿਫਲ ਭਈ ਸਭ ਸੇਵਾ ॥੧॥ 
par nindaa mukh tay nahee chhootee nifal bha-ee sabh sayvaa. ((1)) 
Your mouth has not stopped slandering and gossiping about others. Your service is useless and fruitless. ((1))


ਬਾਟ ਪਾਰਿ ਘਰੁ ਮੂਸਿ ਬਿਰਾਨੋ ਪੇਟੁ ਭਰੈ ਅਪ੍ਰਾਧੀ ॥
baat paar ghar moos biraano payt bharai apraaDhee.
By breaking into the houses of others and robbing them, you fill your belly, you sinner.


ਜਿਹਿ ਪਰਲੋਕ ਜਾਇ ਅਪਕੀਰਤਿ ਸੋਈ ਅਬਿਦਿਆ ਸਾਧੀ ॥੨॥ 
jihi parlok jaa-ay apkeerat so-ee abidi-aa saaDhee. ((2))
But when you go to the world beyond, your guilt will be well known, by the acts of ignorance which you committed. ((2))


ਹਿੰਸਾ ਤਉ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਨਹੀ ਛੂਟੀ ਜੀਅ ਦਇਆ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਲੀ ॥ 
hinsaa ta-o man tay nahee chhootee jee-a da-i-aa nahee paalee.
Cruelty has not left your mind; you have not cherished kindness for other living beings.


ਪਰਮਾਨੰਦ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਮਿਲਿ ਕਥਾ ਪੁਨੀਤ ਨ ਚਾਲੀ ॥੩॥੧॥੬॥
parmaanand saaDhsangat mil kathaa puneet na chaalee. ((3)(1)(6))
Parmaanand has joined the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. Why have you not followed the sacred teachings? ((3)(1)(6))


----------



## spnadmin

The Bani of Paramand teaches us that without showing in our ordinary lives charity, compassion, and forgiveness, we are still in the clutches of egotism, lust, greed, anger and attachment. Is it not the core of Guru Nanak's philosophy that vairaag is not detachment and samadhi is not samadhi if our hearts are not changed. 

A change of heart happens in the company of the holy from whom and what we learn how to change. If the Divine is nirguna, immanent, and pervades all creation, the consciousness of His presence would lead us to consciousness of His dharma.

_In this hymn, he disapproves of the ritualistic reading and hearing of the sacred books If that has not disposed to the service of fellow beings (Quoted by NamJap ji)_


----------



## Tejwant Singh

First a question.

Does anyone know how many original hymns were written by Parmanand?

The most amazing thing of this Shabad/hymn is the great choice by our Gurus. What a beautiful Shabad!

Before I use the privilege given by all of you to think aloud I would like to point out one thing about the transliteration which is often used by us without a second thought.


Guru Nanak said in Japji," Patalan patal lakh, Agasan agaal". In other words there are innumerous planets and Milky ways. Which means this Universe of ours is just a speck in the vastness still being created by Ik Ong Kaar.

Co -incidentally, yesterday there was a big news by Nasa:

*Telescope blasts into space to find other Earths.*


Telescope blasts into space to find other Earths

ਸਾਰੰਗ ॥ 
saarang. 
Saarang: 



> ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
> ik-oNkaar satgur parsaad.
> *One Universal Creator God.* By The Grace Of The True Guru:


So the above verse by Guru Nanak shows that IK ONG KAAR is not the Creator of only ONE UNIVERSE.

Hence, in my opinion we should not use ONE UNIVERSAL CREATOR GOD( God once again is personified deity, a term borrowed from dogmatic religions) but *ONE SOURCE of ALL.*

This beautiful and the only Shabad of Parmanand chosen by our Gurus shows how we should be honest with ourselves. How we should look and examine our inner nakedness without tucking our tummy in while standing in front of the mirror. 

The Shabad shows how we do our Nitnem- Paath mechanically and hence learn nothing from it.



> ik-oNkaar satgur parsaad. One Source of all, attained by the Grace of the True Guru.





> ਤੈ ਨਰ ਕਿਆ ਪੁਰਾਨੁ ਸੁਨਿ ਕੀਨਾ ॥
> tai nar ki-aa puraan sun keenaa.
> So what have you accomplished by listening to the Puraanas?
> ਅਨਪਾਵਨੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਨਹੀ ਉਪਜੀ ਭੂਖੈ ਦਾਨੁ ਨ ਦੀਨਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
> anpaavnee bhagat nahee upjee bhookhai daan na deenaa. ((1)) rahaa-o.
> Faithful devotion has not welled up within you, and you have not been inspired to give to the hungry. ((1)(Pause))


As we all know that RAHAO is the nectar of the flower- the main idea or shall we say the naked truth of what we are actually up to. RAHAO is the real challange as Gurbani talks to us so we can learn and practice.

This Shabad shows us that we 'DO' Paath-Nitnem- reading Gurbani etc etc like good parrots rather than studying it so we can put the teachings of SGGS into practice so they can become our second nature or the only nature,eventually.

Today after doing your Nitnem, you went to school or went to work to do your job honestly. Did you truly do that? Did you cheat from your fellow student during the test?After putting your jacket in the back of your chair, did you escape to the beach or wander around without fulfilling your duties? How have you practiced what you learnt during your Paath this morning?

The true love for IK ONG KAAR has not sprouted in you yet despite you doing your daily Paath . That may be the reason you give a damn about helping others.



> ਕਾਮੁ ਨ ਬਿਸਰਿਓ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਨ ਬਿਸਰਿਓ ਲੋਭੁ ਨ ਛੂਟਿਓ ਦੇਵਾ ॥
> kaam na bisri-o kroDh na bisri-o lobh na chhooti-o dayvaa.
> You have not forgotten sexual desire, and you have not forgotten anger; greed has not left you either.
> ਪਰ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਮੁਖ ਤੇ ਨਹੀ ਛੂਟੀ ਨਿਫਲ ਭਈ ਸਭ ਸੇਵਾ ॥੧॥
> par nindaa mukh tay nahee chhootee nifal bha-ee sabh sayvaa. ((1))
> Your mouth has not stopped slandering and gossiping about others. Your service is useless and fruitless. ((1))


You have not given up lust- sexual desire-. This may also mean committing adultery if one is married. You still get angry and greedy.

I had no idea Parmanand had watched the episode of " The Desperate Housewives" on ABC. 
Once again we all see ourselves in his words. Or He sees us much better than we want to see ourselves.




> ਬਾਟ ਪਾਰਿ ਘਰੁ ਮੂਸਿ ਬਿਰਾਨੋ ਪੇਟੁ ਭਰੈ ਅਪ੍ਰਾਧੀ ॥
> baat paar ghar moos biraano payt bharai apraaDhee.
> By breaking into the houses of others and robbing them, you fill your belly, you sinner.
> ਜਿਹਿ ਪਰਲੋਕ ਜਾਇ ਅਪਕੀਰਤਿ ਸੋਈ ਅਬਿਦਿਆ ਸਾਧੀ ॥੨॥
> jihi parlok jaa-ay apkeerat so-ee abidi-aa saaDhee. ((2))
> But when you go to the world beyond, your guilt will be well known, by the acts of ignorance which you committed. ((2))


Well, these economic crisis have made some desperate but I do not think he is talking about this in the literal sense. He is showing us our cunning nature of being confidence tricksters. How we, with our sweet talk can con others for our own benefit. Let us not forget the RAHAO verse here which starts with our Paath which is supposed to make us better people.

Bernie Madoffs and Stanfords and all those CEO's of big banks who got our money and gave themselves big bonuses are known to him.Bernie Madoff even stole from the charities as we all know.

Now the last part of verse can be interpretated in two manners. As Parmanand was a Hindu and believed in reincarnation then it may mean that in the next world you go to you will do the same thing as you have learnt nothing in this world from your Bhakti-Paath here.

or 

If you are punished for your thievery and robbery there is no way you are capable of learning anything because your doing your daily Paath is a mere ritual not a true learning process.




> ਹਿੰਸਾ ਤਉ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਨਹੀ ਛੂਟੀ ਜੀਅ ਦਇਆ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਲੀ ॥
> hinsaa ta-o man tay nahee chhootee jee-a da-i-aa nahee paalee.
> Cruelty has not left your mind; you have not cherished kindness for other living beings.
> ਪਰਮਾਨੰਦ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਮਿਲਿ ਕਥਾ ਪੁਨੀਤ ਨ ਚਾਲੀ ॥੩॥੧॥੬॥
> parmaanand saaDhsangat mil kathaa puneet na chaalee. ((3)(1)(6))
> Parmaanand has joined the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. Why have you not followed the sacred teachings? ((3)(1)(6))


According to Prof. Sahib Singh ji, the above transliteration is wrong. Parmanad is talking about himself as if he were looking in his inner mirror and talking to himself. He is not separating himself as the one who follows what eh has learnt from his Paath.

Once again, inspite of doing Nitnem, the cruelty has not left your mind. You have not been able to cherish any kindness, compassion and love for others.

One can still see this way of treatment in many Sikh households in India the way they treat their servants as slaves and with cruelty.


Parmanand, you while being in the Sadh Sangat- like we going to Gurdwara routinely,  have not taken any benefit out of it, have not learnt anything. 

After having Langar we may look for antacid and as soon as we leave its premises, our ugly nature shows up again.


So in other words, Parroting Paath can not change us. Only Shabad Vichar and putting it into practice will.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


Following is the meaning of the whole shabad from Prof. Sahib Singh Darpan- Page 1253

ArQ:-  hy BweI! purwx Awidk Drm pusqkW sux ky qUM K`itAw qW kuJ BI nhIN; qyry AMdr nwh qW pRBU dI At`l BgqI pYdw hoeI qy nwh hI qUM iksy loVvMd dI syvw kIqI [1[rhwau[
hy BweI! (Drm pusqk sux ky BI) nwh kwm igAw, nwh kRoD igAw, nwh loB mu`kw, nwh mUMhoN prweI inMidAw (krn dI Awdq) hI geI, (purwx Awidk pVHn dI) swrI imhnq hI AYvyN geI [1[
(purwx Awidk sux ky BI) pwpI mnu`K fwky mwr mwr ky prwey Gr lu`t lu`t ky hI Awpxw iF`f Brdw irhw, qy (swrI aumr) auhI mUrKqw krdw irhw ijs nwl Agly jhwn ivc BI bdnwmI (dw it`kw) hI imly [2[
hy prmwnµd! (Drm pusqk sux ky BI) qyry mn ivcoN inrdieqw nwh geI, qUM lokW nwl ipAwr dw slUk nwh kIqw, qy sqsMg ivc bYT ky qUM kdy pRBU dIAW piv`qr (krn vwlIAW) g`lW nwh clweIAW (Bwv, qYƒ sqsMg krn dw SOk nwh ipAw) [3[1[6[
 

One more thing according to "*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" *Parmãnand was a devotee of Vishnu and used in his songs the nom de plume Sarañg, the name of a bird ever thirsty for the rain*drop.

But again according to Prof. Sahib Singh SARANG is a Raag. In fact the following Sahabd is in Sarang Raag:


*ਸਾਰੰਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਸੂਰਦਾਸ ॥ ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਸੰਗ ਬਸੇ ਹਰਿ ਲੋਕ ॥ ਤਨੁ ਮਨੁ ਅਰਪਿ ਸਰਬਸੁ ਸਭੁ ਅਰਪਿਓ ਅਨਦ ਸਹਜ ਧੁਨਿ ਝੋਕ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਪੇਖਿ ਭਏ ਨਿਰਬਿਖਈ ਪਾਏ ਹੈ ਸਗਲੇ ਥੋਕ ॥ ਆਨ ਬਸਤੁ ਸਿਉ ਕਾਜੁ ਨ ਕਛੂਐ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਬਦਨ ਅਲੋਕ ॥੧॥ ਸਿਆਮ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਤਜਿ ਆਨ ਜੁ ਚਾਹਤ ਜਿਉ ਕੁਸਟੀ ਤਨਿ ਜੋਕ ॥ ਸੂਰਦਾਸ ਮਨੁ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਹਥਿ ਲੀਨੋ ਦੀਨੋ ਇਹੁ ਪਰਲੋਕ ॥੨॥੧॥੮॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 1253}*

*PAGE 1253 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).*


----------



## Astroboy

> CEO's of big banks who got our money and gave themselves big bonuses are known to him.


:crazy:

Page 1283, Line 16
ਇਕਿ ਸਾਹ ਸਦਾਵਹਿ ਸੰਚਿ ਧਨੁ ਦੂਜੈ ਪਤਿ ਖੋਈ ॥
इकि साह सदावहि संचि धनु दूजै पति खोई ॥
Ik sāh saḏāvėh sancẖ ḏẖan ḏūjai paṯ kẖo▫ī.
Some claim to be bankers and accumulate wealth, but in duality they lose their honor.
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Bhagt Parmanand has only ONE Shabad in SGGS.
Sarang is name of the Raag and not his nom de plume - no nom de plumes allowed in SGGS.

Not everything in wiki is 100% authentic....use your other sources to double check. There is so much plagiarism on the Internet....of the more than DOZEN sites i googled...ALL had this Same *Para* word for word Cut and Pasted ( Para that is qioted by naam Japp ji's beginning Mail). This means that ALL those supposedly Sikh sites...didnt turn anywhere except Wikipedia !!! or didnt even bother to look elsewhere..THIS IS BAD !!:happy::welcome:


----------



## Tejwant Singh

Gyani ji,

Guru Fateh.

As not all the hymns/Shabads by the Bhagats were added in SGGS, I was just wondering if there were other Shabads by Bhagat Parmanand besides the one added and if there are, how can one find them? And secondly, did he write the original in Marathi? If he did who translated it to add it to SGGS?

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Bhagt Parmanand has only ONE Shabad in SGGS.
> Sarang is name of the Raag and not his nom de plume - no nom de plumes allowed in SGGS.
> 
> Not everything in wiki is 100% authentic....use your other sources to double check. There is so much plagiarism on the Internet....of the more than DOZEN sites i googled...ALL had this Same *Para* word for word Cut and Pasted ( Para that is qioted by naam Japp ji's beginning Mail). This means that ALL those supposedly Sikh sites...didnt turn anywhere except Wikipedia !!! or didnt even bother to look elsewhere..THIS IS BAD !!:happy::welcome:



Actually Gyani -- The same group of pepole that writes material for sikhiwiki also writes for what is stermed the "Sikhism Portal" on Wikipedia -- because the people running Wikipedia are not as free of bias and inaccuracy as they would like the world to think. The smaller web sites appear to copy from Wikipedia, probably sikhiwiki, or both. That is why there is so much "identical"material. There is a kind of syndicate of "Sikhism"  authorities, who may not actually be Sikh scholars. They are not plagiarizing. They are monopolizing. Heh Heh!


----------



## Astroboy

*Bhagat Ramanand (1366 - 1467 AD)*
Swami Ramanand is rightly regarded as an eminent of the bhagati movement in  northern India and as a distinguished leader of the Bhairagi Movement. He was a  follower of Swami Ragavacharya of the Ramanuj Movement (1017-1137). In the later  part of his life the Archarya commanded more respect than even his own Guru and  came to be known as an exponent of Rama Bhagati.







Born in 1366, Ramanand was the son of Bhoor Karma and Sushila. He was  mystically inclined from his early childhood. Acharya Ragavnand, showed him the  path of Yog sadhna. Ramanand also visited places of pilgrimage such as Kanshi,  where as mark of respect, people built a memorial that stands there to this day.  After his pilgrimage, Ramanand realised that God can be worshipped by everyone  whereas his Guru Archarya Ragavnand, who comes from the Sadhu Varna Ashrama  believe that not everyone is entitled to perform Puja Bhagati.
Hence he started preaching his gospel in Kanshi and imbued many devotees with  the spirit of Bhagati. Kabir was the most renowned amongst his disciples. Ravi  das, Sain, Dhanna and Pipa are believed to be his followers even though all of  them were not his contemporaries.
Ramanand was a learned Pandit. Many of his books such as Sri Vaishnava,  Matanbuj Bhaskar, Sri Ramarachan Padhti are still available. One of his hymns  has been inserted in the Siri Guru Granth Sahib under Rag Basant.
_Extracted and adapted from gurbani De Racheta by Abnashi & Gurvinder  Singh_
Shabad from Ramanand in the Siri Guru Granth Sahib
Where should I go?
My home is filled with bliss.
My consciousness    does not go out wandering.
My mind has become crippled. || 1 || Pause  ||
One day, a desire welled up in my mind.
I ground up sandalwood, along    with several fragrant oils.
I went to God�s place, and worshipped Him    there.
That God showed me the Guru, within my own mind. || 1 ||
Wherever I go, I find water and stones.
You are totally pervading and    permeating in all.
I have searched through all the Vedas and the Puraanas.
I would go there, only if the Lord were not here. || 2 ||
I am a sacrifice to You, O my True Guru.
You have cut through all my    confusion and doubt.
Raamaanand�s Lord and Master is the All-pervading Lord    God.
The Word of the Guru�s Shabad eradicates the karma of millions of past    actions. || 3 || 1 ||
​ Source: snsm.org​


----------



## Astroboy

ਰਾਮਾਨੰਦ  ਜੀ  ਘਰੁ  ੧ 
रामानंद जी घरु १ 
Rāmānanḏ jī gẖar 1 
Raamaanand Jee, First House: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਕਤ  ਜਾਈਐ  ਰੇ  ਘਰ  ਲਾਗੋ  ਰੰਗੁ  ॥ 
कत जाईऐ रे घर लागो रंगु ॥ 
Kaṯ jā▫ī▫ai re gẖar lāgo rang. 
Where should I go? My home is filled with bliss. 

ਮੇਰਾ  ਚਿਤੁ  ਨ  ਚਲੈ  ਮਨੁ  ਭਇਓ  ਪੰਗੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
मेरा चितु न चलै मनु भइओ पंगु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Merā cẖiṯ na cẖalai man bẖa▫i▫o pang. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
My consciousness does not go out wandering. My mind has become crippled. ||1||Pause|| 

ਏਕ  ਦਿਵਸ  ਮਨ  ਭਈ  ਉਮੰਗ  ॥ 
एक दिवस मन भई उमंग ॥ 
Ėk ḏivas man bẖa▫ī umang. 
One day, a desire welled up in my mind. 

ਘਸਿ  ਚੰਦਨ  ਚੋਆ  ਬਹੁ  ਸੁਗੰਧ  ॥ 
घसि चंदन चोआ बहु सुगंध ॥ 
Gẖas cẖanḏan cẖo▫ā baho suganḏẖ. 
I ground up sandalwood, along with several fragrant oils. 

ਪੂਜਨ  ਚਾਲੀ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਠਾਇ  ॥ 
पूजन चाली ब्रहम ठाइ ॥ 
Pūjan cẖālī barahm ṯẖā▫e. 
I went to God's place, and worshipped Him there. 

ਸੋ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਬਤਾਇਓ  ਗੁਰ  ਮਨ  ਹੀ  ਮਾਹਿ  ॥੧॥ 
सो ब्रहमु बताइओ गुर मन ही माहि ॥१॥ 
So barahm baṯā▫i▫o gur man hī māhi. ||1|| 
That God showed me the Guru, within my own mind. ||1|| 

ਜਹਾ  ਜਾਈਐ  ਤਹ  ਜਲ  ਪਖਾਨ  ॥ 
जहा जाईऐ तह जल पखान ॥ 
Jahā jā▫ī▫ai ṯah jal pakẖān. 
Wherever I go, I find water and stones. 

ਤੂ  ਪੂਰਿ  ਰਹਿਓ  ਹੈ  ਸਭ  ਸਮਾਨ  ॥ 
तू पूरि रहिओ है सभ समान ॥ 
Ŧū pūr rahi▫o hai sabẖ samān. 
You are totally pervading and permeating in all. 

ਬੇਦ  ਪੁਰਾਨ  ਸਭ  ਦੇਖੇ  ਜੋਇ  ॥ 
बेद पुरान सभ देखे जोइ ॥ 
Beḏ purān sabẖ ḏekẖe jo▫e. 
I have searched through all the Vedas and the Puraanas. 

ਊਹਾਂ  ਤਉ  ਜਾਈਐ  ਜਉ  ਈਹਾਂ  ਨ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੨॥ 
ऊहां तउ जाईऐ जउ ईहां न होइ ॥२॥ 
Ūhāŉ ṯa▫o jā▫ī▫ai ja▫o īhāŉ na ho▫e. ||2|| 
I would go there, only if the Lord were not here. ||2|| 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਮੈ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ  ਤੋਰ  ॥ 
सतिगुर मै बलिहारी तोर ॥ 
Saṯgur mai balihārī ṯor. 
I am a sacrifice to You, O my True Guru. 

ਜਿਨਿ  ਸਕਲ  ਬਿਕਲ  ਭ੍ਰਮ  ਕਾਟੇ  ਮੋਰ  ॥ 
जिनि सकल बिकल भ्रम काटे मोर ॥ 
Jin sakal bikal bẖaram kāte mor. 
You have cut through all my confusion and doubt. 

ਰਾਮਾਨੰਦ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਰਮਤ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ॥ 
रामानंद सुआमी रमत ब्रहम ॥ 
Rāmānanḏ su▫āmī ramaṯ barahm. 
Raamaanand's Lord and Master is the All-pervading Lord God. 

ਗੁਰ  ਕਾ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਕਾਟੈ  ਕੋਟਿ  ਕਰਮ  ॥੩॥੧॥ 
गुर का सबदु काटै कोटि करम ॥३॥१॥ 
Gur kā sabaḏ kātai kot karam. ||3||1|| 
The Word of the Guru's Shabad eradicates the karma of millions of past actions. ||3||1||


----------



## Astroboy

Encyclopaedia of Sikhism (???? ??? ???????)

Many works in Sanskrit and Hindi are ascribed to Rāmānanda by his followers, but modern scholars accept only two, _Vaiṣnavamatabja Bhāskar_ and _Rāmāchanā Paddhatī_ as authentic. Two Hindi _padas_ (hymns) attributed to him are found in the _Sarbāṅgī_ compiled by Rajjab. One of them which duplicates his single hymn included in Sikh Scripture, the Gurū Granth Sāhib, points to his nearness to the Sant tradition of _nirguṇa-bhakti_ (worship of the Transcendent One). In this hymn (GG, 1195) idol-worship is clearly rejected, the supreme Deity, Brāhmaṇ, is conceived as all-pervading, revealed to the mind only through the _śabda_ of the True Gurū, whereas _Vedas_ and _purāṇas_ avail nothing.
  BIBLIOGRAPHY


Macauliffe, Max Arthur, _The      Sikh Religion_. Oxford, 1909
Nābhādās, _Bhaktamālā_,      ed. S.B. Prasad. Lucknow, 1951
Barathwāl, P.D., _Rāmānanda      kī Hindī Rachānāe__ṅ_.      Varaṅasi, 1955
  Rām Siṅgh Tomar


----------



## Astroboy

*Bhagat Sadhna*​ He honours His Servants Himself, He Blesses with both hands on his forehead.​ According to the Holy Word, every kind of being can get liberated provided he or she moulds his or her life in keeping with the ideals of the true preceptors. There are evidences in the Sakhis (religious stories) about the Gurus that Kauda, a Kapalika with devilish tendencies got transformed through Guru Nanak's company into a noble being. Similarly, there was a robber who used to rob people wearing the garb of a noble. He gave up his evil deeds and devoted himself to remembering Divine Name and service of mankind. Then, there was prostitute by the name of Ganka who succeeded in achieving the ultimate end of her life by remembering the Name (Lord). Sadhna, the butcher, was also one such person who used to kill daily many innocent animals for earning his livelihood. He belonged to village Sihwan, in the Hyderabad region, known as the cradle of ancient civilization. The exact date and year of his birth are not known. On the basis of whatever little information we have about him, we can say that Sadhna was a contemporary of Bhagat Namdev.
  A hymn by Sadhna has been included in the Guru Granth Sahib; a fact which has immortalized him.
It is said that Sadhna used Salgram (a stone idol symbolic of Siva) as a weight to weigh the meat he sold. One day an enlightened mendicant passed by, and he chided Sadhna for what he did. Sadhna repented and renounced his home and left for the forests. It is also said that on his way to the forests, a woman met him She felt so charmed by Sadhna that she wanted to possess him. However, Sadhna remained indifferent to all her actions. She thought that perhaps the presence of her husband is the hindrance and Sadhna does not take the initiative because of his fear. So the woman took no time in murdering her husband, thereby clearing the way for Sadhna. However, while committing this crime, she failed to read correctly the mental state of Sadhna who was then on the point of acquiring mystical unity with the Lord. Therefore, whatever she did, she failed to charm Sadhna. At last when she found defeat staring in her face, she alleged that Sadhna had killed her husband. Consequently, the poor Sadhna had his hands chopped off as a punishment for the crime he never committed. God has always protected his devotees and there are extant evidences to prove this contention : for example, He saved Prehlad, helped Namdev and saved the honour of Daropadi, similarly, Sadhna also prayed to God​ Nothing am I, no pride is mine; nothing is mine, 
  On this occasion save the honour of Sadhna,
  the Servant. SGGS-858​


----------



## Astroboy

'The Lord listened to his prayer and accepted it. God through His graceful benevolence made his hands healthy once again. This gesture of grace by God flowed in Sadhna's mana (mind), the river of devotion to God.
 Pandit Tara Singh instead of referring to this incident narrates another story. He says that Sadhna was a Muslim butcher. It was under the influence of a holy-man that he turned a Hindu. The qazis took affront and decreed that he be bricked alive in a building wall. At that moment, Sadhna felt helpless and offered a prayer to the Lord saying: O Omniscient Lord! Come to my aid in time, lest I should lose my life.
It seems this anecdote has been invented by his followers to match explanation with his hymn because it is universally accepted that a true devotee of God is ever happy in His will The only hymn of Sadhna wherein he prays God to save his honour and which finds inclusion in the Guru Granth Sahib (P 858) would read asunder;
  For love of a king's daughter
  a man disguised himself as Vishnu
  Of this man, lust-seeker, self-seeker, You saved the honour. (1)
  Enlightener of the world! what merit is yours if our
  retribution of deeds leave us not?
  Why seek shelter with the tiger if a jackal
  is to grip us? (1-Pause)
  The Chatrik (cuckoo) for lack of a drop suffers.
  If after its life is gone, even the ocean be found,
  what good? (2)
  Tired, without poise is my life-
  How may I delay supplicating Thee?
  If after drowning comes the boat,
  who will then ride it?
  Nothing am I, no pride is mine; nothing is mine.
  On this occasion save the honour of Sadhna,
  The servant. SGGS-858


----------



## Astroboy

If we paraphrase the above hymn, it would read as follows; what is the use of seeking shelter with a lion if a jackal threatens life even then? If the chatrik (A type of bird) dies for want of a single drop of water, what is the use of a full ocean after that? If a boat becomes available after one drowns, it is of no use. He continues to pray to God with the help of such instances: In the world-ocean many waves of evil arise and the helpless life fails to save the boat of life. Therefore, the Omniscient and benevolent God is requested that He should come and save him rather soon. Sadhna says that there is none except Him whom he could call his own.​ The whole Shabad conveys this message that the prayer made by a devotee in the court of his Lord should be saturated with devotion and submission otherwise it is just a formality which one observes and we all know fully well that unless the prayer is done from the core of heart with utmost devotion and dedication, it is not accepted in the court of Lord God. ​According to Bhai Kahan Singh of Nabha, the mausoleum of Sadhna is near Sirhind which goes to suggest that Bhagat Sadhna travelling from Sindh reached Panjab during the fast days of his life. It was in Panjab that he breathed his last. As such, Sadhna got mingled in the soil of Panjab.

http://www.sikhlionz.com/sikhsection1.htm


----------



## vsgrewal48895

*The 5,867 hymns found in the Guru Granth Sahib broken down are by six Gurus, 15 Bhagats (of different faiths), 3 Sikh Bards, 8-17 Bhatts, and Raag Mala; *
*The Gurus:*

*Guru Nanak Dev Ji:* 947 hymns

*Guru Angad Dev Ji*: 63 hymns

*Guru Amar Das Ji:* 869 hymns.

*Guru Ram Das Ji:* 638 hymns.

*Guru Arjan Dev Ji:* 2,312 hymns

*Guru Tegh Bahadur Ji:* 116 hymns

*Guru Gobind Singh Ji*: 1

*The Bhagats:* Saints of various faiths

*Bhagat Kabir:* 534 hymns: Kabir (1398 to 1518) was raised by a Muslim mother. Bhagat Kabir Das (Kabir is Arabic for "great", and Das is Prakrit for "slave" or "servant"), is widely acknowledged as one of the great personalities of the Bhakti movement in North India. He was, as is widely acknowledged, born in year 1398 CE (71 years before Guru Nanak). Kabirpanthis (followers of Kabir) say that he lived up to the age of 120 years and give the date of his death as 1518 CE, but relying on the research of Hazari Prasad Trivedi, British scholar Charlotte Vaudenville is not inclined to lend credence to these dates and has proven that 1448 CE is probably the correct date of Bhagat Kabir's demise. Kabir was a proponent of the Bhakti movement. He lived as a householder, abhorred the caste system and religious rituals. He was a saintly apostle of peace, love and unity and a great poet. Kabir believed in inward purity, and was respected by both Hindus and Muslims. 
Bhagat Sheikh Farid: 123 hymns: Sheikh Farid (1175 to 1265) was a Muslim Sufi saint of great piety. He is considered the father of Punjabi poetry. He was greatly loved for his kindness and humanity. He stressed living a simple yet purposeful life concentrating on One God. 
Bhagat Namdev: 62 hymns: Namdev (1270 to 1350) was a celebrated saint from Maharashtra who traveled extensively across the country. He lived in Punjab for a number of years. 

*Bhagat Ravidas:* 40 hymns: (1399) A contemporary of Kabir and a disciple of Ramanand, Ravidas represent the culmination of the Bhakti Movement. He came from a low caste cobbler family but had many disciples because of his spirituality. He stressed a life of simplicity and piety.

*Bhagat Trilochan:* 5 hymns: (1267) A contemporary of Kabir and a celebrated Sain of the Vaish caste. He believed in One God and condemned superficial rituals and stressed the holiness of the heart. 

*Bhagat Beni:* 3 hymns: Nothing is known about the exact date and place of birth of Bhagat Beni. According to some scholars, he was born in Asani, but nothing is known about the exact location of this village or town. In spite of all this uncertainty, he can be called a contemporary of Guru Nanak. It seems that Beni lived in this world somewhere between mid-15th centuries to the mid-16th century. He was unperturbed by poverty and enjoyed a life of solitude enriched by his spiritual per suits. He was a great scholar as is evident from his writings. 

*Bhagat Sheikh Bhikhan:* 2 hymns: (1480-1573) A Muslim Sufi scholar saint Sheikh Bhikan died in the early part of Akbar's reign. He was one of the most learned men of his time. He believed that only God's name can heal a diseased mind and body. 

*Bhagat Dhanna:* 4 hymns: (1415) Dhanna was a Jat from Rajasthan who was born in 1415. He lived most of his life as an idol worshipper but in later years became a worshipper of One God and renounced all superstitious practices. 

*Bhagat Jaidev:* 2 hymns: Born in 12C in Bengal and was a renowned poet laureate in the royal court of King Lakshman Sen of Bengal. His famous work of poetry Gita Govinda is well known for its poetic beauty and musical richness. 

*Bhagat Paramanand:* 1 hymn: Born in Maharashtra (1483), little is known about Paramanand's life. It is believed that he lived in Maharashtra and was a devotee of Krishna. He later became a proponent of One God. 

*Bhagat Pipa:* 1 hymn: Born in 1425, Pipa was the king of the princely state of Gagaraungarh. He abdicated his throne, traveled extensively and became a disciple of Ramanand. He lived a life of extreme austerity and humility. 

*Bhagat Ramanand:* 1 hymn: (1359-1467) Ramanand, a Brahmin was born in 1359 in Madras. He is regarded as the pioneer of the Bhakti movement in northern India. A Vaishnava in his early life, he became a worshipper of Brahm and condemned the caste system. Kabir was the most renowned amongst his disciples. 

*Bhagat Sadhna:* 1 hymn: He was born in 1180 at village Sehwan in Hyderabad Sindh province and was a butcher by profession. His piety and meditation of God elevated him to saintly status. He was condemned by Brahmins and on a false charge was arrested and buried alive. 

*Bhagat Sain:* 1 hymn: He lived in the end of the fourteenth and the beginning of the fifteenth century. Sain was a barber of the royal court of Raja Ram, king of Rewa. He was a follower of Ramanand and Kabir. 

*Bhagat Surdas:* 2 hymns: (1483-1573) Surdas was a Brahmin born in 1529. He was learned in Sanskrit and Persian and studied music and poetry. He was appointed a governor by Emperor Akbar, but was later imprisoned for dereliction of duty. Towards the end of his life, he became a hermit and lived among holy men.

*The Bhatt’s:* 123 hymns: The Bhatt’s were a group of musicians who lived in the sixteenth century. All of them were scholars, poets and singers. Scholars differ on the exact number of contributors to the Granth Sahib. Bhatts in AGGS are said to be 8- 17 named Bal, Bhalh, Bhika, Gyand, Harbans, Jal, Jalap, Kal, Kas, Kalshar, Kirat, Mathura, Nal, Salh, Sehar, Sevak, and Tal. 

Sikhs Bards: 

*Bhai Mardana:* 3 hymns: (1459-1534) Mardana was a rabab (rebeck) player who spent most of his life as a disciple and musician of Guru Nanak. Born a Muslim, Mardana was a childhood friend of Guru Nanak and accompanied him on all his great travels. 

*Satta & Balwand: 8 hymns:* Satta was a rebeck player who served Guru Angad, Guru Amar Das, Gur Ram Das and Guru Arjan Dev. Along with his fellow musician Balwand they jointly composed a ballad which appears in the Guru Granth Sahib. 

*Bhagat Sunder:* 6 hymns: Baba Sunder (1560-1610) was the great grandson of Guru Amar Das. His composition called Sadd (Calling) was written at the request of Guru Arjan Dev after the death of Guru Ram Das.

*Raagas of Granth;*

AGGS is arranged firstly according to the Raga, secondly, according to the nature or metre of the Sabd, thirdly authorship, and fourthly the clef. The total number of Ragas and Raginis is 84; the Guru has used only 31 musical measures in the scripture.

The Adi Granth starts with a non-raga section with Japji (ਜਪੁਜੀ) as the first entry. This is followed by thirty-one ragas in the following serial order: Sri Raga (ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ), Majh (ਮਾਝ), Gauri (ਗਉੜੀ), Asa (ਆਸਾ), Gujri (ਗੂਜਰੀ), Devgandhari (ਦੇਵਗੰਧਾਰੀ), Bihagarha (ਬਿਹਾਗੜਾ), Wadahans (ਵਡਹੰਸੁ), Sorath (ਸੋਰਠਿ), Dhanasri (ਧਨਾਸਰੀ), Jaitsri (ਜੈਤਸਰੀ), Todi (ਟੋਡੀ), Bairari (ਬੈਰਾੜੀ), Tilang (ਤਿਲੰਗ), Suhi (ਸੂਹੀ), Bilawal (ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ), Gond (ਗੌਂਡ), Ramkali (ਰਾਮਕਲੀ), Nut (ਨਟ), Mali-Gaurha (ਮਾਲੀ ਗਉੜਾ), Maru (ਮਾਰੂ), Tukhari (ਤੁਖਾਰੀ), Kedara (ਕੇਦਾਰਾ), Bhairo (ਭੈਰਉ), Basant (ਬਸੰਤੁ), Sarang (ਸਾਰਗ), Malar (ਮਲਾਰ), Kanrha (ਕਾਨੜਾ), Kalyan (ਕਲਿਆਨੁ), Parbhati (ਪ੍ਭਾਤੀ), and Jaijawanti (ਜੈਜਾਵੰਤੀ). Then come Saloks(ਸਲੋਕ) and Sweayas (ਸਵਈਏ). The final sections are Mundawani (ਮੁੰਦਾਵਣੀ), a Saloke, and Raag Mala. 

Virinder S. Grewal
Williamston, MI


----------



## Astroboy

Grewal Ji,

*Bhagat Sadhna:* 1 hymn: which is the hymn ?


----------



## vsgrewal48895

Dear Nam Jap Ji,

There is one Sabd dedicated to Sadhna in Raag Bilawal and reference to a hymn is typo error which describes a kind of story described by you;

ਨ੍ਰਿਪ ਕੰਨਿਆ ਕੇ ਕਾਰਨੈ ਇਕੁ ਭਇਆ ਭੇਖਧਾਰੀ ॥ ਕਾਮਾਰਥੀ ਸੁਆਰਥੀ ਵਾ ਕੀ ਪੈਜ ਸਵਾਰੀ ॥ ਤਵ ਗੁਨ ਕਹਾ ਜਗਤ ਗੁਰਾ ਜਉ ਕਰਮੁ ਨ ਨਾਸੈ ॥ ਸਿੰਘ ਸਰਨ ਕਤ ਜਾਈਐ ਜਉ ਜੰਬੁਕੁ ਗ੍ਰਾਸੈ ॥ ਏਕ ਬੂੰਦ ਜਲ ਕਾਰਨੇ ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕੁ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਗਏ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਫੁਨਿ ਕਾਮਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਜੁ ਥਾਕੇ ਥਿਰੁ ਨਹੀ ਕੈਸੇ ਬਿਰਮਾਵਉ ॥ ਬੂਡਿ ਮੂਏ ਨਉਕਾ ਮਿਲੈ ਕਹੁ ਕਾਹਿ ਚਢਾਵਉ ॥ ਮੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਕਛੁ ਹਉ ਨਹੀ ਕਿਛੁ ਆਹਿ ਨ ਮੋਰਾ ॥ ਅਉਸਰ ਲਜਾ ਰਾਖਿ ਲੇਹੁ ਸਧਨਾ ਜਨੁ ਤੋਰਾ ॥
 
_Nrip kanniā ke kārnai ik b__ẖa▫i▫ā b__ẖek__ẖ▫__ḏẖārī. Kāmārathī su▫ārthī vā kī paij savārī. Ŧav gun kahā jaga__ṯ gurā ja▫o karam na nāsai. Sing__ẖ saran ka__ṯ jā▫ī▫ai ja▫o jaŉbuk garāsai. Ėk būn__ḏ jal kārne c__ẖā__ṯrik __ḏuk__ẖ pāvai. Parān ga▫e sāgar milai fun kām na āvai. Parān ga▫e sāgar milai fun kām na āvai. Parān jo thāke thir nahī kaise birmāva▫o. Būd mū▫e na▫ukā milai kaho kāhi c__ẖad__ẖāva▫o. Mai nāhī kac__ẖẖ ha▫o nahī kic__ẖẖ āhi na morā. A▫osar lajā rāk__ẖ leho sa__ḏẖnā jan __ṯorā._

For a king's daughter, a man disguised himself as Vishnu. He did it for sexual exploitation, and for selfish motives, but the God protected his honor. What is Your value, O Guru of the world, if You will not erase the karma of my past actions? Why seek safety from a lion, if one is to be eaten by a jackal? For the sake of a single rain-drop, the rain bird suffers in pain. When its breath of life is gone, even an ocean is of no use to it. Now, my life has grown weary, and I shall not last much longer; how can I be patient? If I drown and die, and then a boat comes along, tell me, how shall I climb aboard? I am nothing, I have nothing, and nothing belongs to me. Now, protect my honor; Sadhna is Your humble servant. -----Bhagat Sadhna, Raag Bilawal, AGGS, Page, 858

Cordially,

Virinder


----------



## Astroboy

BHAGAT SADNA JI LEFT HIS BUTCHERING WORK

There is also another story on Bhagat Sadna Ji which enlightened him towards the divine path.

One day, a rich man came to buy mutton from him. he told the man that there was no more meat at that time because all the meat had finished. The rich man was very nice to Sadna so he could not say no to him. Sadna thought that if he slaughtered the goat now, the rest of the meat would go rotten the next day. In order to fulfill the need of his customer, Sadna decided to cut one leg of the goat while keeping the goat alive for the next day. When Sadna held the knife near the goat, the goat suddenly laughed and said, "Hey, Sadna! You are going to do something out of the norm."

Sadna was very surprised that the goat was speaking. The knife dropped out of his hand. Sadna asked the goat, what out of the norm thing was he doing? He said, "My work is to slaughter and sell you."

The goat said, "Listen! This cycle of reincarnation has been going on and sometimes I am a goat and you are the butcher. Sometimes, I am the butcher and you are the goat. But now, you are going to cut one part of my body, leaving me to suffer for the whole night. You are starting something new now.
I will be compelled to do the same to you in another lifetime. This is because we are partners in our deeds (karma). 

The goat story made Sadna realize. That day, Sadna declined the rich man's demand. The next day, Sadna stopped his butchering work and started meditating on the Almighty.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

vsgrewal48895 said:


> *The 5,867 hymns found in the Guru Granth Sahib broken down are by six Gurus, 15 Bhagats (of different faiths), 3 Sikh Bards, 8-17 Bhatts, and Raag Mala; *
> *The Gurus:*
> 
> *Guru Nanak Dev Ji:* 947 hymns
> 
> *Guru Angad Dev Ji*: 63 hymns
> 
> *Guru Amar Das Ji:* 869 hymns.
> 
> *Guru Ram Das Ji:* 638 hymns.
> 
> *Guru Arjan Dev Ji:* 2,312 hymns
> 
> *Guru Tegh Bahadur Ji:* 116 hymns
> 
> *Guru Gobind Singh Ji*: 1
> 
> *The Bhagats:* Saints of various faiths
> 
> *Bhagat Kabir:* 534 hymns: Kabir (1398 to 1518) was raised by a Muslim mother. Bhagat Kabir Das (Kabir is Arabic for "great", and Das is Prakrit for "slave" or "servant"), is widely acknowledged as one of the great personalities of the Bhakti movement in North India. He was, as is widely acknowledged, born in year 1398 CE (71 years before Guru Nanak). Kabirpanthis (followers of Kabir) say that he lived up to the age of 120 years and give the date of his death as 1518 CE, but relying on the research of Hazari Prasad Trivedi, British scholar Charlotte Vaudenville is not inclined to lend credence to these dates and has proven that 1448 CE is probably the correct date of Bhagat Kabir's demise. Kabir was a proponent of the Bhakti movement. He lived as a householder, abhorred the caste system and religious rituals. He was a saintly apostle of peace, love and unity and a great poet. Kabir believed in inward purity, and was respected by both Hindus and Muslims.
> Bhagat Sheikh Farid: 123 hymns: Sheikh Farid (1175 to 1265) was a Muslim Sufi saint of great piety. He is considered the father of Punjabi poetry. He was greatly loved for his kindness and humanity. He stressed living a simple yet purposeful life concentrating on One God.
> Bhagat Namdev: 62 hymns: Namdev (1270 to 1350) was a celebrated saint from Maharashtra who traveled extensively across the country. He lived in Punjab for a number of years.
> 
> *Bhagat Ravidas:* 40 hymns: (1399) A contemporary of Kabir and a disciple of Ramanand, Ravidas represent the culmination of the Bhakti Movement. He came from a low caste cobbler family but had many disciples because of his spirituality. He stressed a life of simplicity and piety.
> 
> *Bhagat Trilochan:* 5 hymns: (1267) A contemporary of Kabir and a celebrated Sain of the Vaish caste. He believed in One God and condemned superficial rituals and stressed the holiness of the heart.
> 
> *Bhagat Beni:* 3 hymns: Nothing is known about the exact date and place of birth of Bhagat Beni. According to some scholars, he was born in Asani, but nothing is known about the exact location of this village or town. In spite of all this uncertainty, he can be called a contemporary of Guru Nanak. It seems that Beni lived in this world somewhere between mid-15th centuries to the mid-16th century. He was unperturbed by poverty and enjoyed a life of solitude enriched by his spiritual per suits. He was a great scholar as is evident from his writings.
> 
> *Bhagat Sheikh Bhikhan:* 2 hymns: (1480-1573) A Muslim Sufi scholar saint Sheikh Bhikan died in the early part of Akbar's reign. He was one of the most learned men of his time. He believed that only God's name can heal a diseased mind and body.
> 
> *Bhagat Dhanna:* 4 hymns: (1415) Dhanna was a Jat from Rajasthan who was born in 1415. He lived most of his life as an idol worshipper but in later years became a worshipper of One God and renounced all superstitious practices.
> 
> *Bhagat Jaidev:* 2 hymns: Born in 12C in Bengal and was a renowned poet laureate in the royal court of King Lakshman Sen of Bengal. His famous work of poetry Gita Govinda is well known for its poetic beauty and musical richness.
> 
> *Bhagat Paramanand:* 1 hymn: Born in Maharashtra (1483), little is known about Paramanand's life. It is believed that he lived in Maharashtra and was a devotee of Krishna. He later became a proponent of One God.
> 
> *Bhagat Pipa:* 1 hymn: Born in 1425, Pipa was the king of the princely state of Gagaraungarh. He abdicated his throne, traveled extensively and became a disciple of Ramanand. He lived a life of extreme austerity and humility.
> 
> *Bhagat Ramanand:* 1 hymn: (1359-1467) Ramanand, a Brahmin was born in 1359 in Madras. He is regarded as the pioneer of the Bhakti movement in northern India. A Vaishnava in his early life, he became a worshipper of Brahm and condemned the caste system. Kabir was the most renowned amongst his disciples.
> 
> *Bhagat Sadhna:* 1 hymn: He was born in 1180 at village Sehwan in Hyderabad Sindh province and was a butcher by profession. His piety and meditation of God elevated him to saintly status. He was condemned by Brahmins and on a false charge was arrested and buried alive.
> 
> *Bhagat Sain:* 1 hymn: He lived in the end of the fourteenth and the beginning of the fifteenth century. Sain was a barber of the royal court of Raja Ram, king of Rewa. He was a follower of Ramanand and Kabir.
> 
> *Bhagat Surdas:* 2 hymns: (1483-1573) Surdas was a Brahmin born in 1529. He was learned in Sanskrit and Persian and studied music and poetry. He was appointed a governor by Emperor Akbar, but was later imprisoned for dereliction of duty. Towards the end of his life, he became a hermit and lived among holy men.
> 
> *The Bhatt’s:* 123 hymns: The Bhatt’s were a group of musicians who lived in the sixteenth century. All of them were scholars, poets and singers. Scholars differ on the exact number of contributors to the Granth Sahib. Bhatts in AGGS are said to be 8- 17 named Bal, Bhalh, Bhika, Gyand, Harbans, Jal, Jalap, Kal, Kas, Kalshar, Kirat, Mathura, Nal, Salh, Sehar, Sevak, and Tal.
> 
> Sikhs Bards:
> 
> *Bhai Mardana:* 3 hymns: (1459-1534) Mardana was a rabab (rebeck) player who spent most of his life as a disciple and musician of Guru Nanak. Born a Muslim, Mardana was a childhood friend of Guru Nanak and accompanied him on all his great travels.
> 
> *Satta & Balwand: 8 hymns:* Satta was a rebeck player who served Guru Angad, Guru Amar Das, Gur Ram Das and Guru Arjan Dev. Along with his fellow musician Balwand they jointly composed a ballad which appears in the Guru Granth Sahib.
> 
> *Bhagat Sunder:* 6 hymns: Baba Sunder (1560-1610) was the great grandson of Guru Amar Das. His composition called Sadd (Calling) was written at the request of Guru Arjan Dev after the death of Guru Ram Das.
> 
> *Raagas of Granth;*
> 
> AGGS is arranged firstly according to the Raga, secondly, according to the nature or metre of the Sabd, thirdly authorship, and fourthly the clef. The total number of Ragas and Raginis is 84; the Guru has used only 31 musical measures in the scripture.
> 
> The Adi Granth starts with a non-raga section with Japji (ਜਪੁਜੀ) as the first entry. This is followed by thirty-one ragas in the following serial order: Sri Raga (ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ), Majh (ਮਾਝ), Gauri (ਗਉੜੀ), Asa (ਆਸਾ), Gujri (ਗੂਜਰੀ), Devgandhari (ਦੇਵਗੰਧਾਰੀ), Bihagarha (ਬਿਹਾਗੜਾ), Wadahans (ਵਡਹੰਸੁ), Sorath (ਸੋਰਠਿ), Dhanasri (ਧਨਾਸਰੀ), Jaitsri (ਜੈਤਸਰੀ), Todi (ਟੋਡੀ), Bairari (ਬੈਰਾੜੀ), Tilang (ਤਿਲੰਗ), Suhi (ਸੂਹੀ), Bilawal (ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ), Gond (ਗੌਂਡ), Ramkali (ਰਾਮਕਲੀ), Nut (ਨਟ), Mali-Gaurha (ਮਾਲੀ ਗਉੜਾ), Maru (ਮਾਰੂ), Tukhari (ਤੁਖਾਰੀ), Kedara (ਕੇਦਾਰਾ), Bhairo (ਭੈਰਉ), Basant (ਬਸੰਤੁ), Sarang (ਸਾਰਗ), Malar (ਮਲਾਰ), Kanrha (ਕਾਨੜਾ), Kalyan (ਕਲਿਆਨੁ), Parbhati (ਪ੍ਭਾਤੀ), and Jaijawanti (ਜੈਜਾਵੰਤੀ). Then come Saloks(ਸਲੋਕ) and Sweayas (ਸਵਈਏ). The final sections are Mundawani (ਮੁੰਦਾਵਣੀ), a Saloke, and Raag Mala.
> 
> Virinder S. Grewal
> Williamston, MI


 
Virinder ji,

Guru fateh.

Thanks for the great information. Much appreciated.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## vsgrewal48895

Dear Teji Ji,

Bhagat Sadna has only one Sabd in AGGS, the last hymn is my favorit which I learnt from my father, who used to do ardas morning and evening after Japji and Rehras, and when ever I am around he makes me sit and repeat that hymn in the end of the Ardas. I really do not know the whole story of the Sabd, I would request the enlightened members to be kind enough to let me know to understand the Sabd further in its totality. Here is the whole Sabd for your perusal;

ਨ੍ਰਿਪ ਕੰਨਿਆ ਕੇ ਕਾਰਨੈ ਇਕੁ ਭਇਆ ਭੇਖਧਾਰੀ ॥ ਕਾਮਾਰਥੀ ਸੁਆਰਥੀ ਵਾ ਕੀ ਪੈਜ ਸਵਾਰੀ ॥ ਤਵ ਗੁਨ ਕਹਾ ਜਗਤ ਗੁਰਾ ਜਉ ਕਰਮੁ ਨ ਨਾਸੈ ॥ ਸਿੰਘ ਸਰਨ ਕਤ ਜਾਈਐ ਜਉ ਜੰਬੁਕੁ ਗ੍ਰਾਸੈ ॥ ਏਕ ਬੂੰਦ ਜਲ ਕਾਰਨੇ ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕੁ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਗਏ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਫੁਨਿ ਕਾਮਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਜੁ ਥਾਕੇ ਥਿਰੁ ਨਹੀ ਕੈਸੇ ਬਿਰਮਾਵਉ ॥ ਬੂਡਿ ਮੂਏ ਨਉਕਾ ਮਿਲੈ ਕਹੁ ਕਾਹਿ ਚਢਾਵਉ ॥ ਮੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਕਛੁ ਹਉ ਨਹੀ ਕਿਛੁ ਆਹਿ ਨ ਮੋਰਾ ॥ ਅਉਸਰ ਲਜਾ ਰਾਖਿ ਲੇਹੁ ਸਧਨਾ ਜਨੁ ਤੋਰਾ ॥

_Nrip kanniā ke kārnai ik bẖa▫i▫ā bẖekẖ▫ḏẖārī. Kāmārathī su▫ārthī vā kī paij savārī. Ŧav gun kahā jagaṯ gurā ja▫o karam na nāsai. Singẖ saran kaṯ jā▫ī▫ai ja▫o jaŉbuk garāsai. Ėk būnḏ jal kārne cẖāṯrik ḏukẖ pāvai. Parān ga▫e sāgar milai fun kām na āvai. Parān ga▫e sāgar milai fun kām na āvai. Parān jo thāke thir nahī kaise birmāva▫o. Būd mū▫e na▫ukā milai kaho kāhi cẖadẖāva▫o. Mai nāhī kacẖẖ ha▫o nahī kicẖẖ āhi na morā. A▫osar lajā rākẖ leho saḏẖnā jan ṯorā._

For a king's daughter, a man disguised himself as Vishnu. He did it for sexual exploitation, and for selfish motives, but the God protected his honor. What is Your value, O Guru of the world, if You will not erase the karma of my past actions? Why seek safety from a lion, if one is to be eaten by a jackal? For the sake of a single rain-drop, the rain bird suffers in pain. When its breath of life is gone, even an ocean is of no use to it. Now, my life has grown weary, and I shall not last much longer; how can I be patient? If I drown and die, and then a boat comes along, tell me, how shall I climb aboard? I am nothing, I have nothing, and nothing belongs to me. Now, protect my honor; Sadhna is Your humble servant.                                            -----Bhagat Sadhna, Raag Bilawal, AGGS, Page, 858

Cordially,

Virinder


----------



## Astroboy

*BHAGAT JAIDEV JI

*Bhagat Jaidev Ji's Childhood

Bhagat Jaidev Ji lived in Bengal, India. Born in the year 1208 at village Kendhli, district or Bir Bhum of west Bengal, on the river of Ajai. He came from a very poor Brahmin family. His father was Bhoj Dev Ji and mother, Vama Devi Ji. 

Bhagat Jaidev Ji was a very intelligent child. At a very young age he was sent to a religious school to study Sanskrit. At that time, in the 11th century it was compulsory for children of Hindu Brahmins to learn Sanskrit. Bhagat Ji also excelled in classical music (Raag Vidya). At a very tender age, he composed his very own songs.

Bhagat Jaidev Ji had not even completed his education and his parents passed away. He could not bear the pain of loosing his parents at such a tender age. The only comfort was singing his heart out. As a result many of his compositions were very touching and Almighty-centered. People who heard them became emotional and Almighty-centered as well.

However Bhagat Jaidev Ji continued with his education and completed it with excellence. His relatives continued to support him financially for his daily needs and schooling.


----------



## Astroboy

Learned people usually say that children who are gifted or who are saintly will show signs at an early age. In their lives there are occasions where their miraculous powers or saintliness gets exposed to public attention. 

Such was a miracle in Jaidev's life:

Whatever anyone has to say,  Jaidev accepted it as truth and never questioned it. There was a Brahmin called Niranjan who was swindler. Niranjan noticed the unassuming behavior of Jaidev and targeted him too. One day he came to Jaidev in a sad mood. He said to Jaidev, "Your parents vere very good people. They were honest and fair and always spoke the truth. Whenever they committed to someone, they would fulfill their commitment. You know, they had borrowed money from me but before they could return the money they had left the world. If you can give your house to me, your parents' debt would be settled. Settling the debts of one's parents is a very good deed for a son to do."

Niranjan said the above in such sweet words that Jaidev never caught on to his scheming intentions. Jaidev signed the papers of ownership in favor of Niranjan. Holding the signed papers he gave a pat on the back of Jaidev. A while later, Niranjan's daughter came running to her dad informing him in distress mode, that their house was on fire. Niranjan dashed to his burning house with Jaidev's property papers in his hand. While trying to salvage important documents from his house, he dropped Jaidev's papers which also caught fire. They were destroyed in an instant. 

The village people failed to subdue the fire. But when Jaidev Ji came to the place, the fire went off quite easily. On seeing such a miracle, the village people were astonished. Niranjan's inner voice chided him to fall at Bhagat Jaidev Ji's feet. He said, "I got what I deserved". In a gentle reply, Bhagat Jaidev Ji said, "The Almighty knows".

All the villagers got to know of Niranjan's deed. Their faith and respect for Bhagat Jaidev Ji grew in leaps and bounds. They started serving Bhagat Jaidev Ji. Even Niranjan started to serve Bhagat Jaidev Ji.


----------



## vsgrewal48895

Dear All,

*Bhagat Jaidev:* Born in 12C in Bengal and was a renowned poet laureate in the royal court of King Lakshman Sen of Bengal. His famous work of poetry Gitgovind is well known for its poetic beauty and musical richness. His two Sabds (ਪਦਾ) are recorded in AGGS in Raag Gujri and Maru. In Raag Gujri he talks about, moral the attributes, inutility of Hindu forms of worship of God, development of virtues, and subjugation of lower instincts;

ਗੂਜਰੀ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਜੈਦੇਵ ਜੀਉ ਕਾ ਪਦਾ ਘਰੁ ੪​ 
_Gūjrī sarī Jaiḏev jī▫o kā paḏā gẖar 4_​ 
Goojaree, Padas Of Jai Dayv Jee, Fourth House:​ 
ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥​ 
_Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ._​ 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace of The True Guru:​ 
ਪਰਮਾਦਿ ਪੁਰਖਮਨੋਪਿਮੰ ਸਤਿ ਆਦਿ ਭਾਵ ਰਤੰ ॥ ਪਰਮਦਭੁਤੰ ਪਰਕ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਪਰੰ ਜਦਿਚਿੰਤਿ ਸਰਬ ਗਤੰ ॥੧॥ ਕੇਵਲ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਮਨੋਰਮੰ ॥ ਬਦਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਤਤ ਮਇਅੰ ॥ ਨ ਦਨੋਤਿ ਜਸਮਰਣੇਨ ਜਨਮ ਜਰਾਧਿ ਮਰਣ ਭਇਅੰ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਭਵ ਭੂਤ ਭਾਵ ਸਮਬ੍ਯ੍ਯਿਅੰ ਪਰਮੰ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨਮਿਦੰ ॥੨॥ ਲੋਭਾਦਿ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਪਰ ਗ੍ਰਿਹੰ ਜਦਿਬਿਧਿ ਆਚਰਣੰ ॥ ਤਜਿ ਸਕਲ ਦੁਹਕ੍ਰਿਤ ਦੁਰਮਤੀ ਭਜੁ ਚਕ੍ਰਧਰ ਸਰਣੰ ॥੩॥ ਹਰਿ ਭਗਤ ਨਿਜ ਨਿਹਕੇਵਲਾ ਰਿਦ ਕਰਮਣਾ ਬਚਸਾ ॥ ਜੋਗੇਨ ਕਿੰ ਜਗੇਨ ਕਿੰ ਦਾਨੇਨ ਕਿੰ ਤਪਸਾ ॥੪॥ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਗੋਬਿੰਦੇਤਿ ਜਪਿ ਨਰ ਸਕਲ ਸਿਧਿ ਪਦੰ ॥ ਜੈਦੇਵ ਆਇਉ ਤਸ ਸਫੁਟੰ ਭਵ ਭੂਤ ਸਰਬ ਗਤੰ ॥੫॥੧॥

_Parmāḏ purakẖmanopimaŉ saṯ āḏ bẖāv raṯaŉ. Parmaḏ▫bẖuṯaŉ parkariṯ paraŉ jaḏcẖinṯ sarab gaṯaŉ. ||1|| Keval rām nām manormaŉ. Baḏ amriṯ ṯaṯ ma▫i▫aŉ. Na ḏanoṯ jasmarṇen janam jarāḏẖ maraṇ bẖa▫i▫aŉ. ||1|| rahā▫o. Icẖẖas jamāḏ parābẖ▫yaŉ jas savasṯ sukariṯ kirt▫aŉ. Bẖav bẖūṯ bẖāv sam▫bi▫yam parmaŉ parsanmiḏaŉ. ||2|| Lobẖāḏ ḏarisat par garihaŉ jaḏibiḏẖ ācẖarṇaŉ. Ŧaj sakal ḏuhkariṯ ḏurmaṯī bẖaj cẖakarḏẖar sarṇaŉ. ||3|| Har bẖagaṯ nij nihkevlā riḏ karmaṇā bacẖsā. Jogen kiŉ jagen kiŉ ḏāḏen kiŉ ṯapsā. ||4|| Gobinḏ gobinḏeṯ jap nar sakal siḏẖ paḏaŉ. Jaiḏev ā▫i▫o ṯas safutaŉ bẖav bẖūṯ sarab gaṯaŉ. ||5||1||_

In the very beginning, was the Primal God, unrivalled, the Lover of Truth and other virtues? It is absolutely wonderful, transcending creation; remembering It, all are emancipated. ||1||Dwell only upon the beauteous Name of the God, the embodiment of ambrosial nectar and reality. Remembering It in meditation, the fear of birth, old age and death will not trouble you. ||1||Pause|| If you desire to escape the fear of the Messenger of Death, then praise It joyfully, and do good deeds. In the past, present and future, It is always the same, and is the embodiment of supreme bliss. ||2|| If you seek the path of good conduct, forsake greed, and do not look upon other men's property and women. Renounce all evil actions and evil inclinations, and hurry to the Sanctuary of the Lord. ||3|| Worship the immaculate God, in thought, word and deed. What is the good of practicing Yoga, giving feasts and charity, and practicing penance? ||4|| Meditate on the Creator of the Universe, O man; It is the source of all the spiritual powers of the Siddhas. Jai Dev has openly come to God; Who is the salvation of all, in the past, present and future. ||5||1||-----Bhagat Jaidev, Raag Gujri, AGGS, Page, 526

In the following composition in the mode of Maru, he illustrates the practice of Yoga;

ਰਾਗੁ ਮਾਰੂ ਬਾਣੀ ਜੈਦੇਉ ਜੀਉ ਕੀ​ 
_Rāg mārū baṇī jaiḏe▫o jī▫o kī_​ 
Raag Maaroo, The Word Of Jai Dayv Jee:​ 
ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥​ 
_Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ._​ 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace of The True Guru:

ਚੰਦ ਸਤ ਭੇਦਿਆ ਨਾਦ ਸਤ ਪੂਰਿਆ ਸੂਰ ਸਤ ਖੋੜਸਾ ਦਤੁ ਕੀਆ ॥ ਅਬਲ ਬਲੁ ਤੋੜਿਆ ਅਚਲ ਚਲੁ ਥਪਿਆ ਅਘੜੁ ਘੜਿਆ ਤਹਾ ਅਪਿਉ ਪੀਆ ॥੧॥ ਮਨ ਆਦਿ ਗੁਣ ਆਦਿ ਵਖਾਣਿਆ ॥ ਤੇਰੀ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਸੰਮਾਨਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਅਰਧਿ ਕਉ ਅਰਧਿਆ ਸਰਧਿ ਕਉ ਸਰਧਿਆ ਸਲਲ ਕਉ ਸਲਲਿ ਸੰਮਾਨਿ ਆਇਆ ॥ ਬਦਤਿ ਜੈਦੇਉ ਜੈਦੇਵ ਕਉ ਰੰਮਿਆ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੁ ਲਿਵ ਲੀਣੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੨॥੧॥

_Cẖanḏ saṯ bẖeḏi▫ā nāḏ saṯ pūri▫ā sūr saṯ kẖoṛsā ḏaṯ kī▫ā. Abal bal ṯoṛi▫ā acẖal cẖal thapi▫ā agẖaṛ gẖaṛi▫ā ṯahā api▫o pī▫ā. ||1|| Man āḏ guṇ āḏ vakẖāṇi▫ā. Ŧerī ḏubiḏẖā ḏarisat sammāni▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o. Araḏẖ ka▫o arḏẖi▫ā saraḏẖ ka▫o sarḏẖi▫ā salal ka▫o salal sammān ā▫i▫ā. Baḏaṯ jaiḏe▫o Jaiḏev ka▫o rammi▫ā barahm nirbāṇ liv līṇ pā▫i▫ā. ||2||1||_

The breath is drawn in through the left nostril; it is held in the central channel of the Sukhmanaa, and exhaled through the right nostril, repeating the God's Name sixteen times. I am powerless; my power has been broken. My unstable mind has been stabilized, and my unadorned conscience has been adorned. I drink in the Ambrosial Nectar. ||1|| With in my mind, I chant the Name of the Primal God, the Source of virtue. My vision, that You and I are separate, has melted away. ||1||Pause|| I worship the One who is worthy of being worshipped. I trust the One who is worthy of being trusted. Like water merging in water, I merge in to God. Says Jaidev, I meditate and contemplate the Luminous, Triumphant God, and lovingly absorbed in the Nirvana of God. ||2||1|| ------Bhagat Jaidev, Raag Maru, AGGS, Page, 1106

Cordially,

Virinder S. Grewal


----------



## Astroboy

[SIZE=+2]*Jaidev* [/SIZE]                           
_ extracted from SikhiWiki, the Free Encyclopedia_


1 Adult Life
2 Gitgovind
3 Poem by the King
4 Power of Gitgovind
5 The Thugs
6 Honoured by the King
7 King convinced about Jaidev
8 Dedication of Padamavati


----------



## Astroboy

*Bhagat Pipa Ji* was born in year 1425 AD; 43 years before the coming of Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji. Belonged to the Khdi clan of Rajputs and was King of a small state, Gagroan Ghar in eastern Rajasthan. He was young and handsome. He married many beautiful princesses. Sita was his favorite wife and the most beautiful. Pipa was so much in love with Sita that he could not concentrate in his royal duties.

Pipa worshipped Durga Devi as set by his ancestors. A temple stood in the palace grounds and his queens served the hungry sadhus with food daily.One day a group of musicians named "Vaishnavas" came to town. Pipa after consulting with Sita, invited them over. The group agreed to the invitation and asked to be accomodated for the night. Pipa was very happy with their singing and the group were satisfied with Pipa's hospitality. But they objected to him being a woman-chaser while being a devotee of Durga. They wished the King to follow and abide the "Vaishnava" path and did Ardas for him. The ardas produced results for Pipa.

......to be continued....


----------



## Astroboy

continued from previous post.........

King Pipa has a dream which greatly impacted his life. In his dream Narsingh, a demon looking figure entered his room - he warned Pipa not to worship the Goddess Durga, otherwise he shall die. In the morning he told Sita to accompany him to Durga Temple. As he prostrated before the statue of Durga, an inner voice told him, "I am a stone! Go away and worship the Almighty and follow the teachings of a saintly group. Now go away."

Pipa and Sita went back to the palace where they met their saintly guests. Both of them spent the whole night in their company. At dawn they joined the saints for their worship ceremony. 

*Meeting the Saint*
The spiritual change was creeping into his mind in the midst of emotional conflicts. The preacher of the Durga temple invited Pipa for a prayer ceremony but this time Pipa declined the offer; instead he quickly went towards the holy group and humbly requested their head to show him the way of meditation of the Almighty's name. The leader said to Pipa, "It is the Almighty's grace that you have been shown the path to enlightenment. But the holy one who will bless you with the naam resides in Kashi (Benares). His name is Swami Ramanand. Go and seek him."

.... to be continued.


----------



## Astroboy

The King and queen Sita decided to leave for Kashi, in search of Swami Ji. They reached Kashi in a blissful state of mind. Swami Ramanand Ji came to know that Pipa is here seeking him. But Pipa came with a large entourage, consisting of elephants, horses and beautiful canopies. 

Swami Ji closed the door that led to his ashram and Pipa found the door shut. He was told that he required Swami Ji's permission to enter. A sewak who was asked to relay Pipa's intention to meet the Guru Ji, returned with the following message from Guru Ji. " Oh King, I am a poor man and unfit to be in the company of a King. It will be a good idea of the King decides to go to the temple instead."

Although disappointed, Pipa was not discouraged. Pipa ordered his men to make drastic changes. Pipa sahid, "distrubute all my wealth and belongings! My ministers and horses and elephants shall return, leaving me and Sita with nothing but the closthes we are wearing."

Pipa sent a message via the sewak, "Maharaj, I want to see you. My soul yearns to meet you."

Swami Ji doubted Pipa's sincerity and put him to a test. Pipa passed the test. Swami Ji realized that Pipa was indeed a sincere disciple and that one day he will be a 'bhagat'. 

Swami Ji asked for Pipa's audience. Pipa followed the sewaks. Reaching he fell on Guru Ji's feet. With a repenting heart, he pleaded, "Maharaj, show me how to cross this terrifying world-ocean. Please tune my mind towards worship of the Almighty. I have been a devotee of Devi Durga, My attraction towards women has cast me into a ditch and I live a life of ignorance."

Swami Ji: "Get up, say the name "Ram Naam" Get up please!Pipa immediately started chanting 'Ram Naam' and finally to Pipa's great joy, Swamu Ramanand Ji blessed him.

*Pipa becomes a Bhagat*

Swami Ji : "Listen Bhagat Pipa, take no pride of your royal status and you can continue to rule your kingdom. Honor and serve the holy, Almighty-fearing people. Win support from your people by paying attention to their difficulties. Do not opress the poor. When your subjects, only then I shall come and visit you. You do not have to come back to Kashi. Keep on chanting 'Ram Naam' for 'Ram Naam' means everything to us.

.....to be continued.


----------



## vsgrewal48895

*Bhagat Pipa:* Born in 1425, Pipa was the king of the princely state of Gagaraungarh. He had been at first a worshipper of Durga, the consort of Shiva. He abdicated his throne, traveled extensively with his wife Sita and became a disciple of Ramanand. Finally accompanied Ramanad and settled at Dwarka while his Guru returned to Benaras. There are many anecdotes about him teaching service of God, chanting Its Name, and abolished the tyranny of veiling by women from men (Parda). He lived a life of extreme austerity and humility. His one hymn is included in the mode of Dhanasari in AGGS, where he shows that it is internal (contained in the body) and not external worship which is advantageous to progress in spirituality.

ਕਾਯਉ ਦੇਵਾ ਕਾਇਅਉ ਦੇਵਲ ਕਾਇਅਉ ਜੰਗਮ ਜਾਤੀ ॥ ਕਾਇਅਉ ਧੂਪ ਦੀਪ ਨਈਬੇਦਾ ਕਾਇਅਉ ਪੂਜਉ ਪਾਤੀ ॥੧॥ ਕਾਇਆ ਬਹੁ ਖੰਡ ਖੋਜਤੇ ਨਵ ਨਿਧਿ ਪਾਈ ॥ ਨਾ ਕਛੁ ਆਇਬੋ ਨਾ ਕਛੁ ਜਾਇਬੋ ਰਾਮ ਕੀ ਦੁਹਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਜੋ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡੇ ਸੋਈ ਪਿੰਡੇ ਜੋ ਖੋਜੈ ਸੋ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ ਪੀਪਾ ਪ੍ਰਣਵੈ ਪਰਮ ਤਤੁ ਹੈ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਹੋਇ ਲਖਾਵੈ ॥੨॥੩॥

_Kā▫ya▫o ḏevā kā▫i▫a▫o ḏeval kā▫i▫a▫o jangam jāṯī. Kā▫i▫ā baho kẖand kẖojṯe nav niḏẖ pā▫ī. Nā kacẖẖ ā▫ibo nā kacẖẖ jā▫ibo rām kī ḏuhā▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o. Jo barahmanḏe so▫ī pinde jo kẖojai so pāvai. Pīpā paraṇvai param ṯaṯ hai saṯgur ho▫e lakẖāvai. ||2||3||_

The self is the deity, the self the temple,
The self is the tribe of the trackers who trample.
The self is the essence, light and the offering.
In the self are the flowers the devotees string. ||1|| 
In the continent of the self, I found the Treasures Nine.
No one is born, no one dies, says the God sublime.
Whatever is in the world is obtaining in self, 
He who seeks, finds it himself.
Says Pipa, it is eternal truth,
Only the True Guru helps realize forsooth. ||2||3|| -----Bhagat Pipa, Raag Dhanasari, AGGS, Page, 695

Virinder S. Grewal


----------



## Astroboy

Continuation from Post #86......Keep on chanting 'Ram Naam' for 'Ram Naam' means everything to us.

Pipa felt enlightened by this sermon. Besides daily meditation on 'Ram Naam', he served the holy saints and their congregation. He took interest in promoting the Kirtan sessions. He paid off his other queens a proportion of his money and told them to take part in Almighty's worship. Sita alone stayed with him and furthered his mission on the teachings of his new found religion. 

Pipa still felt unsatisfied while performing all this devotion because he felt the need to be physically close to Swami Ji. Swami Ji knew about Pipa's dissatisfaction, so Swami Ji and some of his followers went to visit Pipa at Gagnaur. As soon as Pipa came to know abouts Swami Ji's trip to visit him, he made preparations and an elaborate welcoming reception was set up. People were told about the divine attributes of Swami Ji and of how lucky they would be to be able to serve such an enlightened man. 

Guru Arjan Dev Ji narrates about how fortunate a person becomes when he meets  a person like with Swami Ramanand Ji.

Satguru Ji says,

Ang 683

ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੧੨ 
धनासरी महला ५ घरु १२ 
Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5 gẖar 12 
Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl, Twelfth House: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਬੰਦਨਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਬੰਦਨਾ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਗੋਪਾਲ  ਰਾਇ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
बंदना हरि बंदना गुण गावहु गोपाल राइ ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Banḏnā har banḏnā guṇ gāvhu gopāl rā▫e. Rahā▫o. 
I bow in reverence to the Lord, I bow in reverence. I sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, my King. ||Pause|| 

ਵਡੈ  ਭਾਗਿ  ਭੇਟੇ  ਗੁਰਦੇਵਾ  ॥ 
वडै भागि भेटे गुरदेवा ॥ 
vadai bẖāg bẖete gurḏevā. 
By great good fortune, one meets the Divine Guru. 

ਕੋਟਿ  ਪਰਾਧ  ਮਿਟੇ  ਹਰਿ  ਸੇਵਾ  ॥੧॥ 
कोटि पराध मिटे हरि सेवा ॥१॥ 
Kot parāḏẖ mite har sevā. ||1|| 
Millions of sins are erased by serving the Lord. ||1|| 

ਚਰਨ  ਕਮਲ  ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਰਾਪੈ  ॥ 
चरन कमल जा का मनु रापै ॥ 
Cẖaran kamal jā kā man rāpai. 
One whose mind is imbued with the Lord's lotus feet 

ਸੋਗ  ਅਗਨਿ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਜਨ  ਨ  ਬਿਆਪੈ  ॥੨॥ 
सोग अगनि तिसु जन न बिआपै ॥२॥ 
Sog agan ṯis jan na bi▫āpai. ||2|| 
is not afflicted by the fire of sorrow. ||2|| 

ਸਾਗਰੁ  ਤਰਿਆ  ਸਾਧੂ  ਸੰਗੇ  ॥ 
सागरु तरिआ साधू संगे ॥ 
Sāgar ṯari▫ā sāḏẖū sange. 
He crosses over the world-ocean in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. 

ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਹੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਰੰਗੇ  ॥੩॥ 
निरभउ नामु जपहु हरि रंगे ॥३॥ 
Nirbẖa▫o nām japahu har range. ||3|| 
He chants the Name of the Fearless Lord, and is imbued with the Lord's Love. ||3|| 

ਪਰ  ਧਨ  ਦੋਖ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਪਾਪ  ਨ  ਫੇੜੇ  ॥ 
पर धन दोख किछु पाप न फेड़े ॥ 
Par ḏẖan ḏokẖ kicẖẖ pāp na feṛe. 
One who does not steal the wealth of others, who does not commit evil deeds or sinful acts - 

ਜਮ  ਜੰਦਾਰੁ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਨੇੜੇ  ॥੪॥ 
जम जंदारु न आवै नेड़े ॥४॥ 
Jam janḏār na āvai neṛe. ||4|| 
the Messenger of Death does not even approach him. ||4|| 

ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਅਗਨਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਆਪਿ  ਬੁਝਾਈ  ॥ 
त्रिसना अगनि प्रभि आपि बुझाई ॥ 
Ŧarisnā agan parabẖ āp bujẖā▫ī. 
God Himself quenches the fires of desire. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਉਧਰੇ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸਰਣਾਈ  ॥੫॥੧॥੫੫॥ 
नानक उधरे प्रभ सरणाई ॥५॥१॥५५॥ 
Nānak uḏẖre parabẖ sarṇā▫ī. ||5||1||55|| 
O Nanak, in God's Sanctuary, one is saved. ||5||1||55||


----------



## vsgrewal48895

*Bhagat Ramanand:* 1 hymn: (1359-1467) Ramanand, a Brahmin was born in 1359 in Madras and was fourth in spiritual descent of Swami Ramanj. The later was a worshiper of Vishnu and died after living 120 years and believed that purity of thought could only be obtained by eating food not seen by others. He found himself in difficulty between pantheism and anthropomorphism. Ramanand cancelled observance of caste rules and all can eat together irrespective of birth. He said a low caste man who loves God is superior to a Brahman.  He was distinguished for his kindness to others and loves of God being a monotheistic. His disciples in AGGS are Pipa, Sain, Dhanna, Ravidas, Kabir and others like Anantanand, Sureshwarananad, Sukhananad, Bhawannanad. He died at Benares at an advanced age. He is regarded as the pioneer of the Bhakti movement in northern India. A Vaishnava in his early life, he became a worshipper of Brahma and condemned the caste system. Kabir was the most renowned amongst his disciples. His one Sabad in AGGS is present in Raag Basant;

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥

_Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ._​ 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

ਕਤ ਜਾਈਐ ਰੇ ਘਰ ਲਾਗੋ ਰੰਗੁ ॥ ਮੇਰਾ ਚਿਤੁ ਨ ਚਲੈ ਮਨੁ ਭਇਓ ਪੰਗੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਏਕ ਦਿਵਸ ਮਨ ਭਈ ਉਮੰਗ ॥ ਘਸਿ ਚੰਦਨ ਚੋਆ ਬਹੁ ਸੁਗੰਧ ॥ ਪੂਜਨ ਚਾਲੀ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਠਾਇ ॥ ਸੋ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਬਤਾਇਓ ਗੁਰ ਮਨ ਹੀ ਮਾਹਿ ॥੧॥ ਜਹਾ ਜਾਈਐ ਤਹ ਜਲ ਪਖਾਨ ॥ ਤੂ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਹੈ ਸਭ ਸਮਾਨ ॥ ਬੇਦ ਪੁਰਾਨ ਸਭ ਦੇਖੇ ਜੋਇ ॥ ਊਹਾਂ ਤਉ ਜਾਈਐ ਜਉ ਈਹਾਂ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥੨॥ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਮੈ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ ਤੋਰ ॥ ਜਿਨਿ ਸਕਲ ਬਿਕਲ ਭ੍ਰਮ ਕਾਟੇ ਮੋਰ ॥ ਰਾਮਾਨੰਦ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਰਮਤ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਸਬਦੁ ਕਾਟੈ ਕੋਟਿ ਕਰਮ ॥੩॥੧॥

_Kaṯ jā▫ī▫ai re gẖar lāgo rang. Merā cẖiṯ na cẖalai man bẖa▫i▫o pang. ||1|| rahā▫o Ėk ḏivas man bẖa▫ī umang. Gẖas cẖanḏan cẖo▫ā baho suganḏẖ. Pūjan cẖālī barahm ṯẖā▫e. So barahm baṯā▫i▫o gur man hī māhi. ||1| Jahā jā▫ī▫ai ṯah jal pakẖān. Ŧū pūr rahi▫o hai sabẖ samān. Beḏ purān sabẖ ḏekẖe jo▫e. Ūhāŉ ṯa▫o jā▫ī▫ai ja▫o īhāŉ na ho▫e. ||2|| Saṯgur mai balihārī ṯor. Jin sakal bikal bẖaram kāte mor. Rāmānanḏ su▫āmī ramaṯ barahm. Gur kā sabaḏ kātai kot karam. ||3||1||_

Where should I go? My home is filled with bliss. My consciousness does not go out wandering. My mind has become crippled. ||1||Pause|| One day, a desire welled up in my mind. I ground up sandalwood, along with several fragrant oils. I went to God's place, and worshipped It there.
That God showed me the Guru, within my own mind. ||1|| wherever I go, I find water and stones.

You are totally pervading and permeating in all. I have searched through all the Vedas and the Puraanas. I would go there, only if the God were not here. ||2|| I am a sacrifice to You, O my True Guru. You have cut through all my confusion and doubt. Ramanand's God and Master is All-pervading. The Word of the Guru's Sabd eradicates the karma of millions of past actions. ||3||1||                                                         ------Ramananad, Raag Basant, AGGS, Page, 1195-11

Virinder S. Grewal


----------



## Astroboy

BHAGAT KABIR JI
http://sggsacademy.net/SGGS/index.php/component/option,com_flippingbook/Itemid,54/book_id,6/

Bhagat Kabir's life starts at Page 78 of this link above.


----------



## vsgrewal48895

*Bhagat Kabir:* 530 hymns: (1398 CE to 1518 Common Era/71 years before Guru Nanak) was raised by Muslim parents. Kabir Panthis (followers of Kabir) say that he lived up to the age of 120 years. Bhagat Kabir Das (Kabir is Arabic for "great", and Das is Prakrit for "slave" or "servant"), is widely acknowledged as one of the great personalities of the Bhakti movement in North India. In AGGS among all Bhagats, Kabir's contribution is the largest, 287 Padas in 17 ragas and 243 Slokes. In his poems, he was quick to express the illustrations of moral and spiritual truth in the incidents of everyday life, and many of his similes and metaphors are very striking. Under each raga or musical mode marking a section of the Holy Book, Kabir's hymns appear at the head of Bhagat Bani, a generic name for the works of contributors other than the Gurus. He lived as a householder, abhorred the caste system and religious rituals. He was a saintly apostle of peace, love and unity and a great poet. Kabir believed in inward purity, and was respected by both Hindus and Muslims.

*Conclusions:* 

1. Kabir was a critique of the Vedic philosophy and fossilized beliefs in the very heartland of the Hindu orthodoxy and makes a departure from Sanskrit which was deemed to be a divine language. Kabir preached in the dialect (Khari Boli) of the common folks. He and other Bhagats popularized, liberalized and democratized the Bhakti cult among the down trodden. Vedic philosophy was also criticized by Gautam Buddha before.

2. Kabir refused to use the Divine language (Sanskrit) instead used 'Khari boli' of the masses for his Bani and so did the Buddhists to write the Buddha's philosophy in Pali instead of Sanskrit before.- Guru Nanak also preferred to use the language of the masses (Punjabi) to write his Thoughts/Bani.

3. The Khari boli of Kabir is very similar to the Punjabi of Guru Nanak. In AGGS some verses of Bani of Guru Nanak and that of Kabir started with letters of Punjabi. It means Punjabi (Khari Boli) was known in Banaras. It is worth noting that the Buddhists, Guru Nanak and Kabir and other Bhagats did not use the Divine language (Sanskrit) to write their philosophies, but used the language spoken by the masses to have close contact with them, so that the masses could easily grasp their message. Question arises as to why do the great Gurus/teachers/prophets/seers preferred to use the language of the masses rather than the Divine language (Sanskrit)? It indicates that the Sanskrit was synthesized for the Brahmans to rewrite the Hindu holy books in that language so that only Brahmans could read it and to shackle the masses into ritualism to control them with their own code of conduct. Under these circumstances it is difficult to relate that Sanskrit could be the mother of all Indian languages since the masses were entirely ignorant of this Divine language (Sanskrit). There is possibility that Sanskrit was codified from the spoken language of the people of the Punjab in such a way that an ordinary person could not understand it and to keep it the language of the elite. 

4. Due to virulent criticism of the Vedic Brahmanism and ritualism Kabir became a charismatic religious personality and was popular among the subaltern masses. His sayings became part and parcel of the collective subaltern psyche. So was done by Guru Nanak.

Virinder S. Grewal


----------



## Astroboy

*BHAGAT FAREED JI

*Sheikh Fareed Ji was born in 1173 AD (Islamic year 584) in the village called Kothi, Multan (Pakistan). His full name was Fareed-ud-Masoud. His father was Jamal-ud-Suleman and mother was Mariam (Karsum Bibi). His mother had a high level of religious awareness. He was the grandson of Sheikh Shoaib who was in turn the grandson of the King of Kabul and Ghazni, who was the grandson of Saint Ibrahim Bin Adham, the descendant of Caliph Umar bin al-Khattab. 

Continue reading from this link:-
http://sggsacademy.net/SGGS/index.php/component/option,com_flippingbook/Itemid,54/book_id,6/

Bhagat Fareed Ji starts on page 94


----------



## Navdeep88

Ah, Naraynjot Kaur Ji, you are missed!


----------

